# Alles rund ums Backen...



## Franky (11. November 2016)

Anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Leute mit "Bäckerfrust", wie sich im "Was habt ihr leckeres gekocht"-Thread herauskristallisiert hat... 
Da viele Köche meinen, backen hat nix mit kochen zu tun und andersrum viele Bäcker meinen, kochen wäre kein backen, startet einfach mal ein neuer Thread.
Für alle Hobbybäcker und die, die es werden wollen. Leider gibt es immer weniger gute "Profibäcker" und immer mehr "Industrieeinheitsbrei". Das hat "unser gutes Brot" einfach nicht verdient!
Auf gehts!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sauerteig aufbewahren, das wär gleich meine erste Frage.
Bin wieder bei Hefebrot gelandet, weil ich für mich alleine nicht so viel backen muss, und mit da dann schon mehrmals der Sauerteig gekippt ist, bzw. bei den Versuchen trocknen bzw. gefrieren nicht mehr "funktionierte" bzw. nicht mehr zu reaktivieren war.

Benutze übrigens Weizensauerteig (für Sauerteigbaguette gedacht)..


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauerteig aufbewahren, das wär gleich meine erste Frage.



Finde das Aufbewahren eigentlich recht unkompliziert.
Hab ihn ganz klassisch in einem Mameladenglas. Der wird mindestens einmal die Woche neu aufgefrischt, das heißt:
Alles bis auf ca. einen Teelöffel kommt weg, dann mit ca 30° warmen Wasser und Mehl einen euen Teig anrühren. Im Ofen bei engeschalteter Lampe (zwecks Temperatur) gehn lassen bis er sich ca verdoppelt hat. Ab in den Külschank. 

So haben die Mikroorganismen immer ein wenig was zu tun und genug zu futtern, sodass sie sich (hftl) nicht alle in einer passiven stationären Wachstums/Teilungsphase befinden. (Also etwas Konkurrenz im Glas, damit Schimmelsporen es möglichst schwer haben).
Weiteres zur Schimmelverhinderung wären etwa "zügiges" Arbeiten, lasst das Glas also keine 5 Minuten mit offenen Deckel rumstehen lassen. So gelangen nur Schimmelporen rein. Und möglichst sauberes Werkzeug benuzen, also etwa eine frische Gabel zum umrühren. Den Teig auch nicht unbedingt mit den Fingern berühren, da bringt man nur einen Haufen Fremdbakterien und Schimmel mit in das gerade neu "angeimpfte", also angesetze Glas. Ich habe den Eindruck je älter die Sauerteigkultur, desto stabiler.

Steht ein Backtag an, wird die obige Prozedur 2-3 mal bei ca 30° im Backofen wiederholt um den Hefeanteil ein wenig zupushen und so die Triebkraft zu verbessern.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Benutze übrigens Weizensauerteig (für Sauerteigbaguette gedacht)..


Einen puren Weizensauerteig nebenbei zu halten ist super! Das Aroma unterscheidet sich deutlich von Roggensauerteig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hmmm, jede Woche dran rumarbeiten müssen, wenn ich den alle 4 - 6 Wochen brauche ist genau das, was ich verhindern wollte..

Deswegen bin ich ja wieder zu Hefebroten zurück (steh eh mehr auf Weizen als auf Roggen)..

Wenn ich was pflegen wollte, hätt ich mich ja nicht scheiden lassen  müssen ;-))

Zweite Frage aber auch gleich noch:
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Vitamin C (bzw. Ascorbinsäusre) als Mittel, um den Teig bei viel Flüssigkeit ( lockere Krume) stabiler zu halten beim gehen wie beim backen?

Und geht das auch in Verbindung mit Sauerteig?


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm, jede Woche dran rumarbeiten müssen, wenn ich den alle 4 - 6 Wochen brauche ist genau das, was ich verhindern wollte..



Nunja, so ein Sauerteig ist halt eine lebende Kultur und will gepflegt werden. Es gibt die Möglichkeit den Sauerteig zu trocknen, dann musst du aber trotzdem die Reaktivierung vorher durchführen. Dann wird der Sauerteig aber nie die Triebkraft eines gepflegten Sauerteiges haben. Vielleicht gibts jemandem im Bekanntenkreis der dir einfach alle paar Wochen einen Teelöffel abgibt? Kann man sich ja in 2 Tagen zu einem großen Pott voll ST anziehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja wieder zu Hefebroten zurück (steh eh mehr auf Weizen als auf Roggen)..



Weizenbrot schließt ja im Grunde keinen Sauerteig aus! Der gibt ja super viele Aromen ab. 
Aber es ist natürlich durchaus möglich Brot nur mit Mehl, Hefe, Salz und Wasser zu machen. Baguette bspw. wird ja auch so hergestellt. Da empfehle ich dir die Verwendung eines Vorteiges und die lange kalte führung, also das gehe lassen des Teiges, im Kühlschrank für 1-2 Tage. So kriegst du wesentlich mehr Aroma ins Brot.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweite Frage aber auch gleich noch:
> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Vitamin C (bzw. Ascorbinsäusre) als Mittel, um  den Teig bei viel Flüssigkeit ( lockere Krume) stabiler zu halten beim  gehen wie beim backen?
> 
> Und geht das auch in Verbindung mit Sauerteig?



Da muss ich mich mal einlesen|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich mach ja am liebsten das Sauerteigbaguette(brötchen)  (mit Weizensauerteig), deswegen hab ich ja gefragt, wie ich (einfacher) den aufheben kann..
;-))


----------



## Nidderauer (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es immer mehr Leute mit "Bäckerfrust"



Das ist wohl so. Es muss aber auch alles schnell gehen heutzutage, weshalb viele Leute schon abgeschreckt werden, wenns sie von der "Pflege" von Kulturen hören. Zumindest geht mir das so :g.

 Deshalb hatte ich ja gestern ein sehr einfaches aber schnelles Rezept eingestellt, das keine bzw. kaum Teigpflege benötigt. Vorherige Versuche mit Frischhefe führten hierbei zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis, die lässt sich ohne Rührgerät nicht so gleichmäßig verteilen, dass der Teig gleichmäßig aufgeht. Ziehe hier nochmal die wesentlichen Teile aus dem Kochthread rüber: 



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 251229
> 
> 
> Selbstgebacken (180 Grad ca. 90 Minuten). Für diejenigen, denen die Zutatenliste bei ihrem täglich Brot viel zu lang und undurchsichtig ist.
> ...






Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ich habe Mehl, Salz und Trockenhefe jeweils brotweise in der Schüssel trocken vermischt und dann kaltes Wasser direkt aus dem Wasserhahn zugegeben, bis die Masse eine gleichmäßige Konsistenz hat und zusammenbabscht.
> 
> Und dann in der Rührschüssel mit dem Kochlöffel versucht, sowas wie eine Kugel zu formen, indem ich die Masse von einer Seite zur anderen gewendet habe und immer etwas Mehl auf den Schüsselboden und die Masse gegeben habe, bis die rundherum eingemehlt war und nirgends mehr angeklebt ist. Diese Kugel hab ich dann direkt in die jeweilige Form gegeben, die man ggfls. noch etwas einfetten oder ebenfalls bemehlen könnte (probiere ich das nächste mal), damit das Brot dann nicht festklebt.
> 
> ...


 

Und hier noch ein Bild vom Weizen-Dinkelbrot im Anschnitt. Die Scheiben nochmal kurz im Toaster aufgewärmt, lecker #6.





 Ganz sicher sind meine Backkünste ausbaufähig, aber der Anfang ist gemacht, mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis. Das ist schonmal das wichtigste Fazit aus der ganzen Sache.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das ist wohl so. Es muss aber auch alles schnell gehen heutzutage, weshalb viele Leute schon abgeschreckt werden, wenns sie von der "Pflege" von Kulturen hören. Zumindest geht mir das so :g.



Das ist ja alles nicht wirklich aufwand. Sauerteig 1x die Woche auffrischen dauert 2 Minuten. Klingt blos kompliziert und aufwendig#c
Selbst ein aufwendigeres Brot mit Sauerteig, Brühstück/Quelllstück ect ect, was insgesamt 4-5 h am Backtag dauert.... ist insgesamt eine halbe h "Arbeit", weil das meiste ja doch nur Wartezeit ist.
Habe auch die Tage 2 mal Blätterteig für Croissants gemacht. Im Grunde 10 h arbeit bis alles fertig war. Nüchtern betrachtet bin ich alle 1- 1,5 h vom Sofa aufgestanden und hab 3 Minuten was getan :m



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ganz sicher sind meine Backkünste ausbaufähig, aber der Anfang ist gemacht, mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis. Das ist schonmal das wichtigste Fazit aus der ganzen Sache.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Und damit geb ich dir vollkommen Recht! Spaß muss es machen.
Freu mir auch jedesmal einen Ast ab wenn ich einen Teigling in den Ofen schieb und gugg zu wie er aufplatzt;D
Und am Ende etwas komplett selbstgemachtes zu haben, was geil schmeckt, super aussieht und  wo absolut nichts "böses" drin ist: göttlich.


----------



## Justsu (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauerteig aufbewahren, das wär gleich meine erste Frage.
> Bin wieder bei Hefebrot gelandet, weil ich für mich alleine nicht so viel backen muss, und mit da dann schon mehrmals der Sauerteig gekippt ist, bzw. bei den Versuchen trocknen bzw. gefrieren nicht mehr "funktionierte" bzw. nicht mehr zu reaktivieren war.
> 
> Benutze übrigens Weizensauerteig (für Sauerteigbaguette gedacht)..



Also ich hab' einen Roggen- und einen Dinkelvollkornsauerteig (der Weizensauerteig ist kürzlich rausgeflogen wg. zu seltener Benutzung, wenn ich jetzt mal Weizensauer will nehm ich halt das Dinkelanstellgut) im Marmeladengals im Kühlschrank stehen... I.d.R. werden die schon 1x die Woche aufgefrischt, es kommt aber immer wieder vor, dass die auch mal 4-5 Wochen stehen bleiben. Bisher war das nie ein Problem, haben vll. dann beim ersten Auffrischen ein bisschen weniger Triebkraft, aber damit kann ich leben. Schimmel oder ein "umkippen" der Teige sind bei mir noch nie vorgekommen! Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich aber beim Ansetzen auch penibel auf Hygiene achte.

Will heissen: Beim Auffrischen werden IMMER frische Gläser genommen, die vorher (inkl. Deckel) mit allen anderen Utensilien wie Löffeln und Schüsseln in einem Sterilisator mit Dampf sterilisiert werden. Dann 10gr altes Anstellgut ins Glas, 50g Wasser und 50g Mehl dazu, mit dem Löffel vermengen. Dann Deckel locker aufschrauben, dass Gase entweichen, Sporen aber nicht hineinfallen können und ca. 12-20 Std. bei Raumtemperatur stehen lassen. Dann fest zuschrauben und ab in den Kühlschrank. 

Die Entnahme erfolgt dann natürlich auch mit einem sterilisierten Löffel.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

aaaahja, ich hab den Deckel immer zu gemacht, war dann auch sehr "kohlensäurig".

Das war schon mal ein Tipp...

Thx!


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@ Jutsu

Warum lässt du den Deckel nur lose Aufgeschraubt? Hab mir bisjetzt dadrum noch nie Gedanken gemacht und den Deckel normal zugeschraubt. Könnte mir allerdings spontan vorstellen dass die Bakterien durch die Stoffwechselbedingte Gasproduktion in Verbindung mit einem fest zugedrehten Deckel einen so erhöhten Druck ausgesezt sind, dass dies zu physiologischem Stress führt und die Viecher tatsächlich hemmt.

Ich stell hier grad mal ein zugeschraubtes und loses Glas zum Vergleich nebeneinander und lass das ganze mal hochgehen...


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Und was kommt als nächstes? Der große AB-Speiseeiströöt oder wie?


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Nidderauer

Mein Brot ist im Ofen. Habe aber frische Hefe genommen und reines Dinkelmehl.
Dazu noch 3 Knoblauchzehen kleingehackt darin versteckt. 
Ich bin gespannt.|supergri

Und weil ich einmal so am machen war, habe ich gleich noch 3 Gläser Rotweingelee gemacht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was kommt als nächstes? Der große AB-Speiseeiströöt oder wie?



Warum net?
 gute Idee ;-)))))

Schnellbrötchen
1 Kilo Mehl, anderthalb Esslöffel Salz, knapper Esslöffel Zucker, 2 Trockenhefe, gut 600 ml Wasser.

Einfach gut verkneten (Küchenmaschine) , ich portioniere daraus 24 - 25 Stücke a ca. 67 Gramm, dann ca. 2 - 2einhalb Stunden gehen lassen (ich machs im Ofen mit etwas Wasser drin, befeuchte dann auch zwischendurch immer wieder), backen ca. 15 - 20 Min. bei 220 Grad (keine Umluft, zwischendurch 2 mal befeuchten, einmal beim rausnehmen)..
Abkühlen lassen, frosten, aufbacken bei 200 Grad (Umluft), direkt vorher die gefrorenen Brötchen mit Wasser befeuchten...

zum befeuchten (ist natürlich ausgespült und jetzt nur Wasser drin)






























Brötchen für 2 Wochen.......


----------



## Jens_74 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich sag nur: Bakerman is baking bread -> Laid Back 1990
 Der passende Song zum Trööt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

dann doch eher das als Mucke dazu, Bernard "Slim" Smith mit dem Bread Line Blues (eher meinem Alter angepasst ;-)):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxEow07U5QA


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So....da isses.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geil!


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hab auch schon gekostet.....schmeckt gut.
Ich hätte aber Dinkelvollkornmehl oder Roggenmehl nehmen müssen #c (denke ich)
Ich mag nämlich eigtl keine hellen Brote :q
Aber egal, nun muss es gegessen werden.  Das kommt davon, wenn man mit backen nicht viel am Hut hat.

Backzeit war ca. 75 Minuten bei 180°. Ich denke, das kann man aber auch noch etwas verkürzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich mag dunkler gebackenes Brot lieber (heiss schiessen (knapp 300) und dann runter mit der Temperatur zum fertig backen nach ner Viertelstunde. 

So wars ja auch in alten Holzbacköfen, da war ja nix mit nachfeuern...


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Neee ich meine der Teig ist Hell....so wie bei Deinen Brötchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

aaaaahsoooooooooooo  -sorry, falsch verstanden ;-)))


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was kommt als nächstes? Der große AB-Speiseeiströöt oder wie?



Und du hast ein Problem mit diesem Thread, weil....??
Solange die Nachfrage da ist, ist es doch okay?#c


Ich hau hier auch mal ein Rezept mit langer kalter Führung rein, in Anlehnung an Thomas schnelle Brötchen. Quasi die langsame Version davon ;D
(Btw, die Glasreiniger Flasche macht mir Gänsehaut)

Ist kein besonderes Rezept, es sind einfache Weizenbrötchen mit folgender Mehlverteilung: 
10 % Weizen 1050
5 % Weizen Vollkorn
85 % Weizen 550
Teigausbeute, TA= 165, also mittelfest.

Der Einfachkeit halber notiere ich mal alles für 1000 Kg Teig,
dies macht dann 606 gramm Mehl und 394 gr Wasser.

Vorteig - 10 % des Gesamtteiges 
      85gr 550er
         5 gr VK
   10 gr 1050er
   100 gr Wasser
        0,1-0,2 gr Fischhefe (etwa so groß wie ein Reiskorn)
Alles Klümpchenfrei vermischen, abgedeckt (Plastikfolie) stehen lassen, 12-14 h bei Raumtemperatur stehen lassen.

Hauptteig -> Autolyse
   gesamten Vorteig, sowie
   430 gr 550er
     25 gr VK
     50 gr 1050
     334 gr kaltes Wasser
ca 1 Minute vermischen, sodass keine Mehlnester mehr da sind und 30-45 Minuten abgedeckt stehen lassen. Die Autolyse dient daz, dass das Mehl schon mit dem Wasser verquellen kann, sodass weniger geknetet werden muss.

Anschließend 3-5 gr Hefe dazukrümeln (kommt drauf an wie kalt euer Kühlschrank ist) und kneten! Aber bitte nicht mit dem Handrührgerät, lieber eine richtige Küchenmaschine mit ordentlichem Knethaken oder besser: mal 15 Minuten von Hand.
Dann je nach Geschmack 2,1 % Salz auf die Mehlmenge bezogen dazu, also: 12,7 gr in diesem Fall.
Und ruhig nochmal 10-15 Mins kneten, eine Kugel formen.

Anschließend den Teig eine h abgedeckt ruhen lassen, dabei nach 30 Minuten und am Ende eine Runde Stretch & Fold, wie das geht könnt ihr euch mal bei youtube anschauen!


Und jetzt kommt der Teig in eine eingeölte Schüssel oder Wanne abgedeckt in den Kühlschrank, für etwa 12-18 h, je nachdem wie kalt euer Kühlschrank ist. Der Teig sollte sich knapp verdoppeln und große Blasen schlagen. 
Schaut, dass ihr den Teig unbeschadet aus eurem Behältnis befördert, etwa mithilfe einer Teigkarte.

Stücke abtrennen, wers perfekt will noch wiegen, und zu länglichen Brötchen wirken (Formen). Dazu gibts auch zuhauf anleitungen und jeder entwickelt da seine eigene Technik. 
Ich persönlich wirke sie erst schonend Rund, lass den Teig 10-15 Minuten entspannen und dann werden sie in die Länge geformt.
Aber bitte nicht einfach das Teigstück wie eine Zigarre auf der Arbeitsfläche langrollen, dabei zerstört ihr die schönen Luftblasen!

Brötchen mit Mehl bestäuben, abgedeckt gehen lassen, bis 3/4 Gare erreicht ist, also je nach Temperatur so etwa 15-25 Minuten (da muss man ein Gefühl für entwickeln) und nach dem Einschneiden mit viel Wasserdampf bei 250 Grad (Ober und Unterhitze, kein Umluft!!!!) in den Ofen. Nach 10 Minuten auf 220 Grad runterschalten, die Ofentür kurz öfönen um den Wasserdampf abzulassen und dann ausbacken. Also nochmal ca 10-15 Minuten, je nach gusto.

Wasserdampf könnt ihr erzeugen, indem ihr z.b. ein Blech auf der untersten Schiene im Ofen stellt und da nach dem Einschiessen, also dem Brötchen in den Ofen hauen, eine kleine Tasse kochendes Wasser draufkippt und blitzschnell die Ofentür schließt.
Es is auch viel besser für das Gebäckvolumen, wenn ihr die Brötchen auf ein mit aufgeheiztes Backblech schiebt, damit direkt volle Hitze von unten da ist. Die ist nämlich das wichtige beim Backen.
Daher ist es auch sinnvoll den Backofen so 40 Minuten vorher anzuschmeißen, die Temperaturanzeige von denen lügt euch nämlich knallhart an, zudem braucht es eine Zeit bis die Bleche mit aufgeheizt sind 

So kanns dann aussehen:


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ist kein besonderes Rezept, es sind einfache Weizenbrötchen [...] So kanns dann aussehen:


 
 |bigeyes Dagegen ist ja alles andere wie ...kleine Brötchen backen?
 hg 
 Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@ Nordan:
Super - danke dafür!


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Man könnte auch sagen: Heiligs Blechle...


----------



## pennfanatic (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Habe früher auch Brot gebacken, aber ich komme mit einem 750 gar Brot 2 Wochen hin und da lohnt es sich nicht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat allerdings jeden herbst und Winter jede menge Brot, auch verschiedene , gebacken. Der hat aber auch eine große Familie.


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Minimax schrieb:


> |bigeyes Dagegen ist ja alles andere wie ...kleine Brötchen backen?
> hg
> Minimax



Das ist wirklich nichts schlimmes. Im Grunde alles recht einfache Schritte ohne Hexerei! Ist blos langwierig.

Was dann das Backzeug von Profizeug unterscheided sind zig winzige Details, wie Anschütttemperatur des Wassers, exakte Temperatur, die Erkennung der Gare, einschätzung des Mehles (jedes nimmt unterschiedlich Wasser auf), Teigtemperatur während und nach dem Kneten, das richtige Auskneten (Aufbauen des Gluten-Gerüstes zur Gashaltung>>> mehr blubbers im Brot =D), Oberflächenspannung der Teiginge und allein das richtige Einschneiden, Backstine, die Artder BAcksteine, das Schwaden (menge, Zeitpunkt, wie lang er drin ist)! Da kann man Jahre schaffen ohne perfekt zu werden.
Das ganze ist ja nicht umsonst ein Beruf mit langer Ausbildung.

Hab jetzt ca 1,5 Jahre gebraucht und kann die Gare bei Weizenteigen gut einschätzen und so das Aufspringen der Schnitte echt genau steuern...sobald da aber ein Krümel Rogge im Teig ist, ist das pure Glückssache ob mein Brot klein und kompakt bleibt, oder geil Aufreisst ;D

Üben, üben, üben!


P.S.:
Ich hatte heute Mittag ja Sauerteig neu angeimpft,das dann halbiert und in 2 Gläser (gleich Größe) gefüllt. Ein Deckel war hierbei fest und einr nur lose aufgeschraubt.
Der Sauerteig war beim zugedrehten um das 3fache gewachsen, während im losen Glas das Volumen um das 2-fache gestiegen ist. Das hätte ja eigentlich gleich sein müssen????


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich probleme mit dem Trööt??? NÖ. Ich wu dere mich nur immer wieder, mit was wir uns hier so befassen. Find ich gut. Zumal ich selber aus der Fressbranche stamme. Siehe den Trööt : Schwein grillen.


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was kommt als nächstes? Der große AB-Speiseeiströöt oder wie?




Also, ich wäre da eher für einen speziellen Eiertrööt #6, es besteht  sicher ein gewisses Interesse daran, mehr über diese interessanten Dinger zu erfahren. Ich persönlich kenne bisher nur:
rohe und gekochte Eier,
Spiegel- und Rühreier,
geräucherte Eier,
dicke Eier und verlorene Eier,
letztere von unserem Kater, wobei nur der Tierarzt weiß, wo die geblieben sind.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ca 1,5 Jahre gebraucht und kann die Gare bei WEizenteigen gut einschätzen und so das Aufspringen der Schnitte ech genau steuern...sobald da aber ein Krümel Rogge im teig it, ist das pure Glückssache ob mein Brot klein und kompakt bleibt, oder geil Aufreist ;D


 
 Hallo,

 interessant, also pures Glück, dass zumindest das runde Weizen-Dinkelbrot so schön aufgegangen und aufgesprungen ist und die ganze Sache beim nächsten mal schon wieder ziemlich verkümmert und antifluffig ausschauen kann....

 @Thomas: Sind das spezielle Schbädsle-Blechle für die Massenproduktion, auf denen Du deine Brötchen backst und welchen Schaber verwendest Du dafür :q ?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> @Thomas: Sind das spezielle Schbädsle-Blechle für die Massenproduktion, auf denen Du deine Brötchen backst und welchen Schaber verwendest Du dafür :q ?
> 
> Grüße Sven


Kannste kaufen, Baguetteformen


----------



## Nordan (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessant, also pures Glück, dass zumindest das runde Weizen-Dinkelbrot so schön aufgegangen und aufgesprungen ist und die ganze Sache beim nächsten mal schon wieder ziemlich verkümmert und antifluffig ausschauen kann....
> 
> Grüße Sven



Eher Erfahrung;D Wenn man immer die gleiche Menge Teig verwendet und die gleichen Gärformen erkennt man ja wie das Teigvolumen zugenommen hat und kann ich so optimal rantasten und weiß irgendwann den richigen Zeitpunkt.
Ich benutze aber oft verschiedene Formen und Teigmengen, sodass mir da einfach die Geradlinigkeit fehlt. Bei Weizenteigen kann man den Garzustand leicht mit den Fingern testen, bei Roggenteig klappt das nicht so :/



Hat mal jemand Franzbrötchen gemacht? Ich als Saarländer hab keine Ahnung wie die eigentlich wirklich sein sollen.


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

^Wenn dann sollten es Baguetteformen aus Blaustahl (teurer) sein, die beschichteten Teile taugen gerade für Sauerteige nichts!


----------



## Nordan (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Thomas, du lässt deine Brötchen auf dem Lochblech gehen?

Frisst sich da der Teig nicht in die Löcher rein? Hab sowas noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

ne, das funktioniert (warum? keine Ahnung - aber funzt)..

und irgendwie ist das klasse beschichtet, ich lass die nicht nur gehen, ich back die auch in der Form, die gehen ganz problemlos ab - nur feucht abwischen nach Gebrauch..

Und immer dran denken, auch wenn ich mein Brot (meist) selber backe:
Bin da ja KEIN Experte - Koch, kein Mehlpatscher!
;-)))


----------



## Nordan (12. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Finde ich ja echt kurios, aber solange es funktioniert!#6

Bin nämlich selbst am überlegen ob ich mir Lochbleche anschaffe, oder gleich auf einen richigen Backtein umsteige.


Grad mal 2 Sauerteige, einen Vorteig und ein Brühstück angesetzt. Morgen ist Backtag!:g


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nach 2 Tagen sind leider noch nicht viele brauchbaren Brotrezepte gepostet worden. Das ist eigentlich schade, denn an sich ist dieses schon ein interessantes Thema und könnte zu einer Sammlung zahlreicher Rezepte führen, ähnlich wie im Räucherthreat. Gerade die User, die selber Schinken und Wurst herstellen, werden sich für ein leckeres Brot; (außerhalb des gewohnten Einheitsbreis) als Unterlage freuen.
Ich fange dann mal mit einem Rezept an. Die Zubereitung ist schnell und einfach und das Brot oberlecker:

Dreiminutenbrot  
Zutaten:
1 Würfel Hefe
450ml lauwarmes Wasser
500 g Weizen- oder Dinkelvollkornmehl
 50 g Sonnenblumenkerne
 50 g Sesam
 50 g Leinsamen
2 Teelöffel Salz 
2 EsslöffelObstessig oder Kanne Brottrunk  

Zubereitung:  

Die Hefe mit dem warmen Wasser verrühren, die restlichen Zutaten zufügen.  
alles gut vermischen, in eine gefettete Form geben und in den kalten Backofen stellen.  
*den Teig nicht gehen lassen!* 
Backen bei 200° etwa 60 Minuten.  
Brot aus der Form lösen und evtl. noch 10 Minuten nachbacken.  

Bei diesem Brot hatte ich die angegebenen Mehlsorten je zur Hälfte verwendet. 

Gruß Siggi

Foto:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht richtig gut aus! 

Ist mir persönlich aber zu "körnerlastig".....

;-))


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Thomas,
ich muß sagen, die Körner hat man so garnicht groß gespürt. Einen Versuch ist das Rezept allemal wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kein Thema, dass das Rezept gut ist!!!


Aber wenn ich doch immer über "Körnerfresser" schimpfe ;-))))))

Kann ichs doch nicht selber machen/essen mit so viel Körnern!!

;-)))))))


Das Rezept ist klasse, schnell und Ergebnis sieht toll aus!


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Na gut, dann hier noch eins, für alle, die Bier und Fleisch mögen:

Es gibt ein leckeres Treberbrot nach folgendem Rezept:

Zutaten:

500 g Mehl
250 g Treber (kann man ev. bei Brauereien oder Bier-Selbstbrauern bekommen)
1 Packung Trockenhefe
250 ml Bier 
250 ml Milch
125 g gewürfelter Schinken
2 TL Salz

Zubereitung:

alle  Zutaten außer das Salz und die Schinkenwürfel vermengen und kräftig  Durchkneten. Dann zudecken und 1 Stunde warm stellen damit der Teig  schön aufgehen kann.
Nach dieser Stunde und wenn der Teig schön  aufgegangen ist, das Salz und die Schinkenwürfel unterkneten und  nochmals 15 Minuten an einem warmen Ort den Teig gehen lassen.
In dieser Zeit kann man den Backofen schon einfach mal auf 180°C aufheizen.
Den  Teig dann in eine leicht gefettete Form geben und bei 180°C 90 Minten  backen lassen. Für eine schönere Kruste eine Schale mit  Wasser zusätzlich noch in den Backofen stellen.


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Und noch eins, wenn man keinen Treber wie im vorherigen Rezept bekommen kann:

Schinkenbrot 

Zutaten: 

1000 g Mehl 
1 Block Hefe 
3 Eier 
½ Liter Milch 
2 TL Zucker 
2 TL Salz 
100 g Schinkenwürfel 


Zubereitung: 

Das Mehl bis auf 4 EL auf eine saubere Arbeitsfläche sieben. Die 4  EL Mehl in eine Schale geben und die Hefe darüber bröseln. Den Zucker  und die Milch dazugeben und das Ganze zu einem flüssigen Vorteig  verrühren. Bei 50° (Umluft) für 20 Minu*ten zum Gehen in den Backofen  stellen. 
In das gesiebte Mehl eine Mulde drücken, die Eier, das Salz und die Schinkenwürfel geben. 
Den aufgegangenen Vorteig zu den restlichen Zutaten geben und alles  zu einem geschmeidigen Teig verkneten. Danach wieder bei 50° für 20  Minuten in den Back*ofen. 
Nach dem Gehen noch einmal kräftig durchkneten und noch einmal gehen lassen. 
Den Teig jetzt in eine gefettete Kastenform geben und noch einmal im  Backofen ge*hen lassen. Dann den Backofen auf 180° (Umluft)  hochschalten und das Brot ca. 40 – 45 Minuten backen. Mit einem Spieß in  das Brot stechen, um zu testen, ob das Brot fertig ist. 
Das fertige Brot aus dem Ofen nehmen, die Kruste mit etwas Milch einpinseln und abkühlen lassen.


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Und noch eins für Fleischverweigerer:

Heidebrot

Zutaten:  

400 Gr. Roggenmehl Typ 1150  
200 Gr. Weizenmehl Typ 1050  
40 Gr. Hefe (1 Würfel Frischhefe)  
15 Gr. Salz (1 gestr. Eßl.)  
500 ml lauwarme Buttermilch  
1 Eßl. Essig  
1 Eßl. Zitronensaft  
½ Tl. Gem. Kümmel oder Koriander (oder andere Gewürzkräuter je nach Geschmack)  

Zubereitung:  

In einer Rührschüssel beide Mehle vermischen und eine Mulde hineindrücken.  
Die Hefe in der Buttermilch auflösen und in die Mulde gießen. Die  übrigen Zutaten hinzufügen und mit den Knethaken des Mixers auf höchster  Stufe ca. 3 Minuten zu einem Teig verarbeiten.  
Den Teig abgedeckt ca. 20 Minuten gehen lassen und nochmals kurz durchkneten.  
Teig zu einer Kugel formen, etwas bemehlen und auf ein Backblech  (Backpapier oder Fett) legen. Nochmal 20 Minuten abgedeckt an einem  warmen Ort gehen lassen bis sich der Teig deutlich vergrößert hat. Den  Backofen auf 250 ° (bei Heizluft 200°) vorheizen.  
Anschließend gitterförmig einschneiden und auf mittlerer Schiene backen.  

E-Herd: 10 Min. 250° C, dann 50 Min. 200° C (so mache ich es)  
HL-Herd: 10 Min. 200° C, dann 50 Min. 170° C  
Gas-Herd: 10 Min. Stufe 4-6, dann 50 Min. Stufe 2-3


----------



## Nordan (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich kann nur immer wieder propagieren um wieviel Längen sämtliches Backzeug besser schmeckt, wenn man die Hefemenge deutlich reduziert und das ganze dafür lang und kalt gehen lässt. Bei diesen schnellen (direken) Führungen kriegt man ja eigentlich nur Hefe-Geschmack ins Brot, dabei sind die Stoffwechselprodukte/Gärprozesse das, was das Brot geil schmecken lassen.

Falls es an Rezepten mangelt kann ich auf jeden Fall diese 3 hier empfehlen. Ich tippe die aber nicht ab, da diejenigen mit ihren Blogs und Backen Kohle verdienen(?) und es echt verdient haben, dass man da selbst mal reinschnuppert und sich ein wenig umschaut 

das "Paillasse de Lodêve" von Dietmar Kappl (homebaking). 
Ein aromatisches gedrehtes Weizensaerteig-Baguette (> Wurzelbrot) mit großen Poren und einem Hammer Geschmack!

ein "Rustikales Bauernbrot" von Lutz Geißler (Plötzblog),
Herzhaftes Roggenmischbrot, mein Standard Brot. Kann man auch wunderbar bis zu 20% der Mehlmenge mit Körnern (als Quellstück) verwenden.

die "Roggenmalz-Kruste" von Gerd (Ketex), sehr Malzig (dürfte besimmt auch mit Treber funktionieren), herzhaft, coole Sache!

Ich werde aber mal versuchen demnächst eigene Rezepte zu entwickeln. Um da ein stimmiges Brot drus zu bkommen brauchts viel Areit un Erfahrung....


Momentan steht ein Weinheimer Möhrenbrot (plötzblog) zur Gare und die Franzbrötchen sind noch kaltgestellt, weil grade erst die 3. Tour es Plunderteiges gemacht wurde.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Sprogoe. Et gibt Fleischverweigerer??? Dat muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen. Aber ein richtig frisches Brot oder fin ldcker Kuchen ist für mich als Metzger was feines.


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



			
				Nordan;4595402
Ich werde aber mal versuchen demnächst eigene Rezepte zu entwickeln. Um da ein stimmiges Brot drus zu bkommen brauchts viel Areit un Erfahrung....


Momentan seht ein Weinheimer Möhrenbrot (plötzblog) zur Gare und die Franzbrötchen sind noch kaltgestellt schrieb:
			
		

> Hau rein, ich bin gespannt.
> Viel Erfolg.


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Sprogoe. Et gibt Fleischverweigerer??? Dat muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen. Aber ein richtig frisches Brot oder fin ldcker Kuchen ist für mich als Metzger was feines.



Oder ne´2 Fingerdicke Scheibe heißen Fleischkäse?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Drei Finger breit.


----------



## Franky (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Finde ich ja echt kurios, aber solange es funktioniert!#6
> 
> Bin nämlich selbst am überlegen ob ich mir Lochbleche anschaffe, oder gleich auf einen richigen Backtein umsteige.
> 
> ...



Backstein? Du meinst ne granitplatte in 40x40x4 cm? :q haut 100% hin und ist nicht so empfindlich wie schamott.


----------



## Nordan (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Backstein? Du meinst ne granitplatte in 40x40x4 cm? :q haut 100% hin und ist nicht so empfindlich wie schamott.



Granit ist aber fast immer behandelt?? Das will ich möglichst vermeiden!

Gibt ja auch verschiedene Materialien, bin mich gerade erst am einlesen.

Hier noch das Möhrenbrot! Sehr toll. Hab blos Kürbiskerne mit Mohn ersetzt. Die Gare war leider etwas zu knapp, das heißt das Brot hate mehr Ofentrieb als es eigentlich soll, was die merkwürdige Brotscheibenform erklärt#q

Btw, der Einschnitt wurde mit einem Filetiermesser gemacht.


----------



## Nordan (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nachtrag: hier die Franzbrötchen. Sind ebenfalls zu knapp in den Ofen gekommen. Aber lecker!

Franzbrötchen und Möhrenbrot sind beide aus der Rezeptesammlung beim Plötzblog!
Hab hier blos mehr Schichten Butter im Plunderteig gemacht.#6


----------



## Franky (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Granit ist aber fast immer behandelt?? Das will ich möglichst vermeiden!
> 
> Gibt ja auch verschiedene Materialien, bin mich gerade erst am einlesen.
> 
> ...



Ja klar ist Granit behandelt - aufm Felsbrocken backt es sich blöd... 
Also, in der Regel sind die Dinger nur geschnitten, "gebürstet" und ggf. poliert - natürlicher geht kaum. Meine Platte ist 40 x 40 x 4 cm in Farbe TG36  für 4,50 € aus dem Baustoffhandel. Ich habe sie nur heiss mit Wasser und ein wenig Spüli geschrubbt, abgespült und bei 275° C im Ofen "trocknen" lassen (natürlich kalt reingepackt und dann hochfahren lassen). Wie man sieht, hat sie schon ein paar "Gebrauchsspuren". Eine größere Platte kriege ich leider nicht in meinen Ofen rein.
Im Hintergrund mein "Backbrett" aus Buche. 2 Platten 80 x 30 zusammengeleimt und mit 20er Leiste stabilisiert. So macht "rumsauen" Spaß... :q
Speckstein eignet sich genauso, ist aber wesentlich teurer. "Schamott" ist meistens irgendein Ton-Alu-Oxid-Zeugs, mit keine Ahnung was für "Inhaltsstoffen". Das und die hohe "Bruchgefahr" haben mich zum billigeren Granit greifen lassen.

Das Brot sieht übrigens Hammermäßig aus.
Ich habe das erste Mal mit Dinkelvollkornmehl gebacken und nicht nur Weizen genommen. Irgendwie ist es zar fertig gebacken aber hat nicht so eine Krume ausgebildet, wie sonst mein Weizenvollkornbrot. Alles andere passt aber...


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

sehr geiler faden.
die franzbrötchen sehen auch extrem nach nachmachen aus.


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Ja klar ist Granit behandelt - aufm Felsbrocken backt es sich blöd...
> Also, in der Regel sind die Dinger nur geschnitten, "gebürstet" und ggf. poliert - natürlicher geht kaum. Meine Platte ist 40 x 40 x 4 cm in Farbe TG36  für 4,50 € aus dem Baustoffhandel.
> 
> ...
> ...



Natürlich muss Granit mechanisch behandelt werden, das ist ja klar:q
Ich hatte blos im Kopf, dass bei Granitplatten oft die Oberfläche behandelt wird, da dieser ja ansonsten schnell fleckig wird!
Wie lange brauch dein Stein um aufzuheizen? Da gibt es ja auch erhebliche unterschiede!
Und du hast recht, bei Schamott gibt es anscheinend oft Schund!!!

Zum Dinkel: Pur werd ich mit dem Zeug auch nicht warm, aber beigemischt dann es den eher "harten" Kleber/Gluten der deutschen Mehle etwas auflutschen und den Teig dehnbarer machen. 

@exil-dithschi
Einfach machen! =D  Die Herstellung ist im Grunde in zwei Grund versionen möglich: schnell, mit einem einfachen Hefeteig
langwieriger mit Plunderteig.
Persönlich sagt mir die Plunderteigvariante wesentlich mehr zu.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> @exil-dithschi
> Einfach machen! =D  Die Herstellung ist im Grunde in zwei Grund versionen möglich: schnell, mit einem einfachen Hefeteig
> langwieriger mit Plunderteig.
> Persönlich sagt mir die Plunderteigvariante wesentlich mehr zu.


plötzblog, hamburger franzbrötchen?


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Natürlich muss Granit mechanisch behandelt werden, das ist ja klar:q
> Ich hatte blos im Kopf, dass bei Granitplatten oft die Oberfläche behandelt wird, da dieser ja ansonsten schnell fleckig wird!



Nee, imprägniert oder versiegelt sind diese Platten ab Werk nicht. Sowas passiert immer erst hinterher. Ist auch bei Gehwegplatten nicht wirklich empfehlenswert... Bei Fliesen sieht das ab und zu anders aus - aber die sind zu "dünn"...

Die Platte braucht rund eine Stunde, bis die auf 275° C aufgeheizt ist. Für weniger Temperatur auch halt weniger Zeit.


----------



## Justsu (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Meine Güte, das geht ja steil hier! 

Weiß ja gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll... 

Also zuerst mal zu der Deckel locker/fest Thematik: Ich habe das bisher immer so gemacht, weil ich nicht wollte, dass mir der Deckel vom Glas "abgesprengt" wird... Bei einem triebstarken Sauerteig kommt ja schon so einiges an Gasen zusammen... Das Experiment von Nordan ist interessant... ist der unter Druck stehende Sauerteig denn beim öffnen des Glases in sich zusammen gefallen? Dann wurde er vll. durch den Druck "hochgehalten"!?|kopfkrat

Franzbrötchen: Sehr geil! Habe ich schon mittlerweile seit Jahren auf dem Plan, bin aber bisher nicht dazu gekommen...

Backstein: Habe ich auch in 40x40x4 als Granitplatte aus dem Baumarkt - braucht etwa eine Stunde bis der auf Temperatur (je nach Brot 250-300 Grad) ist - keine Beanstandungen!

So und zum eigentlichen Thema: Gebacken habe ich gestern auch! 

Es gab ein 80/20 Dinkel/Roggenmischbrot ohne Hefe nur mit Roggensauerteig (der im Übrigen vor dem Auffrischen seit etwa 6 Wochen sein unaufgefrischtes Dasein im Kühlschrank fristete...daher auch der etwas flache Brotquerschnitt) nach einem Rezept des hier breits erwähnten Lutz Geißler.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sehr interessanter Thread. 
Kann mir jemand den Sinn von dem Backstein erklären?

Und backt ihr eher mit Umluft oder Ober-unterhitze? 

Danke und Gruß 
Marcel 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> plötzblog, hamburger franzbrötchen?



Das Rezept hier war vom brotdoc, aber die geben sich nicht soooo viel. Werde vllt nächste Woche mal welche mit einem Mehlkochstück machen.
Habe mich hier an das Rezept gehalten und den ausgerollen Teig mit Wasser besprüht, zwecks festhalten der Zucker-Zimt-Mischung. Hab das auch schonmal mit flüssiger Butter anstelle des Wassers gemacht, hat mir irgendwie besser gefallen:m



Franky schrieb:


> Nee, imprägniert oder versiegelt sind diese Platten ab Werk nicht. Sowas passiert immer erst hinterher.
> 
> Die Platte braucht rund eine Stunde, bis die auf 275° C aufgeheizt ist. Für weniger Temperatur auch halt weniger Zeit.



Okay, dann schau ch mich vieleicht doch mal in der Richtung um! Danke!



Justsu schrieb:


> Also zuerst mal zu der Deckel locker/fest Thematik: Ich habe das bisher  immer so gemacht, weil ich nicht wollte, dass mir der Deckel vom Glas  "abgesprengt" wird... Bei einem triebstarken Sauerteig kommt ja schon so  einiges an Gasen zusammen... Das Experiment von Nordan ist  interessant... ist der unter Druck stehende Sauerteig denn beim öffnen  des Glases in sich zusammen gefallen? Dann wurde er vll. durch den Druck  "hochgehalten"!?|kopfkrat



Mir ist dabei noch nie ein Glas geplatz, aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht passieren könnte
Der Sauerteig ist nach dem Öffnen auch nicht zusammengefallen,aber ich  habe dieses "Experiment" ein einziges mal dilletantisch durchgefürt. Bei  n=1 glaub ich dem Ergebnis erstmal garnichts! Mal die Tage noch 3-4 mal  testen.



Justsu schrieb:


> Franzbrötchen: Sehr geil! Habe ich schon mittlerweile seit Jahren auf dem Plan, bin aber bisher nicht dazu gekommen...



Kann man auch als Kanelbullarkuchen backen, sieht verrückt aus und jeder freut sich drüber!



Justsu schrieb:


> So und zum eigentlichen Thema: Gebacken habe ich gestern auch!



Der Kamerad ist aber ordentlich aufgeplatzt ;D Sieht sehr rustikal aus!#6


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



strignatz schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Thread.
> Kann mir jemand den Sinn von dem Backstein erklären?
> 
> Und backt ihr eher mit Umluft oder Ober-unterhitze?
> ...



Backsteine dienen dazu einen Steinbackofen zu simulieren, sodass man auch im Haushaltsofen einigermaßen solche Ergebnisse reproduzieren kann.

Gebäck geht, sofern die Gare stimmt, im Ofen in den ersten paar Minuten einmal richtig groß auf. Dieser Ofentrieb ist bedingt durch eine große Unterhitze. Ein Backstein wird dafür mit aufgeheizt und hält die Hitze aufgrund seiner Dicke sehr gut. Das Gebäck wird dabei auch "eingeschossen", also mit einem Brett o.ä. auf den Backstein geschoben.
Ein mit aufeheiztes Blech kühlt aufgrund des dünnen Materials da wo der Teig ist schnell aus.

Legt man das Backzeugs auf ein kaltes Blech und schiebt das dann in den Ofen, muss erst das Blech aufgeheizt werden, bevor Unterhitze an den Teigling kommt. In der Zeit hat die Oberhitze schon längst die Teigoberfläche ausgetrocknet und es kommt zu keinen Ofentrieb mehr. Kleines Gebäckvolumen, feste Krume!


Umluft oder O/Unterhitze?
>>> Ich backe fast ausschließlich mit O/U, weil Umluft nahezu alles Backzug wegen der Luftumwälzung austrocknet bzw zu schnell braun werden lässt. Zudem bläst mir das den extra erzeugten Wasserdampf (Schwaden) zu schnell weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wir haben uns einen großen Schamottestein besorgt, um vernünftig Pizza und Flammkuchen backen zu können. Unserer ist 4 cm stark, wiegt bestimmt 15 Kilo und muss dementsprechend vorgeheizt werden. Aber dann ist die Pizza in 5 Minuten fertig und wird auch von unten knusprig, trotz der kurzen Backzeit.

Wir haben vor Jahren versucht selbst Graubrot zu backen, aber das war nur mäßig erfolgreich.

Unser Brot war immer irgendwie zu sauer, der Sauerteig wohl zu intensiv. Das war zwar besser als kein Roggenbrot, das gab es hier noch nicht, aber auch nicht richtig gut.

Ihc verfolge den Strang hier sehr neugierig, danke für die eingestellten Rezepte.


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nur zum Verständnis: das Brot kommt aber schon direkt auf den Stein, sobald dieser warm ist oder? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Jepp!


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke für die Tipps! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Mir ist dabei noch nie ein Glas geplatz, aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht passieren könnte
> Der Sauerteig ist nach dem Öffnen auch nicht zusammengefallen,aber ich  habe dieses "Experiment" ein einziges mal dilletantisch durchgefürt. Bei  n=1 glaub ich dem Ergebnis erstmal garnichts! Mal die Tage noch 3-4 mal  testen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass der Deckel abfliegen wird, bevor das Glas tatsächlich platzt. Aber egal, bin mal auf die weiteren Ergebnisse Deiner Versuchsreihe gespannt.

Kanelbullarkuchen... noch nie gehört! Sieht aber lecker aus! ;-)

Ordentlich aufgeplatzt, da hast Du wohl recht! Hab' das Brot mit Schluss oben gebacken, den aber mit einem Messer nochmal nachgezogen, weil er trotz bemehlen irgendwie zugewachsen war. Dazu kam eine etwas zu knappe Gare, der nur einmal aufgefrischte Sauerteig kam nur langsam in Fahrt. Nach jeweils knapp über zwei Stunden Stock- und Stückgare hab' ich dann "abgebrochen", wollte nicht so spät ins Bett ;-)

Sei's drum, mir schmeckts! |supergri

Und zu Testudo: Wenn man den Sauerteig bei höheren Temperaturen (30-35 Grad - Im Backofen bei eingeschalteter Lampe) gehen lässt, entwickelt sich weniger Säure! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



> Ihc verfolge den Strang hier sehr neugierig, danke für die eingestellten Rezepte.


Da schließe ich mich an #6 Bislang verstehe ich leider kaum was vom Backen (kann nur kochen).

Aber: 

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass leider immer mehr  Traditionsbäckereien schließen, kann eine "Weiterbildung" auch auf diesem Gebiet nix schaden

--> wenn man zukünftig nicht nur industriell hergestellten Einheits-Halbplastikmist futtern will, wird die Fähigkeit zu solidem DIYS meiner Meinung nach auch da immer wichtiger.


----------



## Kotzi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

https://www.amazon.de/Brotbackbuch-Nr-Grundlagen-Rezepte-urspr%C3%BCngliches/dp/3800182777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479129870&sr=8-1&keywords=brotbackbuch+nr+1

Hier das Brotbackbuch mag ich jeden empfehlen.

Da steht technisch genau drin wie man backt. Mit eventueller Fehleranalyse wenns nicht so wird wie es sollte usw.

Vorher habe ich mich nie an Teige ran getraut, aber durch das Buch kriegt man ein richtiges Grundverständnis.


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich versuche mich gerade an dem Brot von sprogoe, dem Schinkenbrot ohne Bier. Ist gerade im Backofen am gehen. Ich bin mal gespannt. Fotos gibt's nachher, sofern es was geworden ist


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wie voll macht ihr die Kastenform, bei einem Hefeteig?  Habe Angst, dass wenn ich die voll mache, der Teig überquillt :/

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich kenn den Teig nicht -  aber mehr als halbvoll ist optimistisch, denk ich  ;-)


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Testudo schrieb:


> Unserer ist 4 cm stark, wiegt bestimmt 15 Kilo und muss dementsprechend vorgeheizt werden.
> ...
> Unser Brot war immer irgendwie zu sauer, der Sauerteig wohl zu intensiv.  Das war zwar besser als kein Roggenbrot, das gab es hier noch nicht,  aber auch nicht richtig gut.



Wie siehts eigentlich mit dünneren Steinen aus? Ab wann lohnt sich  der Stein nicht mehr? Ich denke, für den Hausgebrauch sollten doch  eigentlich auch 2 cm reichen?

Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass die  Säure (das Aroma definitiv!!!) unterschiedlich geprägt ist, je nachdem  wie flüssig/fest der ST geführt wird.  
Denke auch dass je nach Feuchtigkeitsmilieu verschiedene Mikroorganismen da Vor-oder Nachteile haben (bspw  das bei trockeneren Bedingungen die Essigsäurebakterien stärker wächst als  Hefen, aber...müsst ich mich auch mal näher mit beschäftigen.) Und dabei bin ich Biologe auf Bachelor :x



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass der Deckel abfliegen wird,  bevor das Glas tatsächlich platzt. Aber egal, bin mal auf die weiteren  Ergebnisse Deiner Versuchsreihe gespannt.
> Kanelbullarkuchen... noch nie gehört! Sieht aber lecker aus! ;-)



Mir ist eingefallen, dass hier bei mir doch schonmal was  passiert ist, siehe Anhang! (Ich dokumentiere sehr viel, wie mir  aufgefallen ist Oo)
Der Deckel war noch fest zugeschraubt.

Pass beim Kuchen auf den Abstand un die Gare der Zimtschnecke auf, sonst sieht der extrem lustig aus > Anhang!



Justsu schrieb:


> Ordentlich aufgeplatzt, da hast Du wohl recht! Hab' das Brot mit Schluss  oben gebacken, den aber mit einem Messer nochmal nachgezogen, weil er  trotz bemehlen irgendwie zugewachsen war. Dazu kam eine etwas zu knappe  Gare, der nur einmal aufgefrischte Sauerteig kam nur langsam in Fahrt.  Nach jeweils knapp über zwei Stunden Stock- und Stückgare hab' ich dann  "abgebrochen", wollte nicht so spät ins Bett ;-)



Ich finds auch immer sehr enttäuschend, wenn der offene Schluss am  Ende dann doch nicht aufreisst! Selbst mit Stärke/Roggenmehl an den  kritischen Stellen wächst der mir oft zu:r
Moment, so lange Gare und trotzdem noch so ein Ofentrieb? Krass!!!



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an #6 Bislang verstehe ich leider kaum was vom Backen (kann nur kochen).
> ....
> 
> --> wenn man zukünftig nicht nur industriell hergestellten  Einheits-Halbplastikmist futtern will, wird die Fähigkeit zu solidem  DIYS meiner Meinung nach auch da immer wichtiger.



Haha, beim Backen mache ich Geschiss ohne Ende, beim kochen is mir das Schnuppe. Hätte gern mehr Ahnug davon :/

Es  ist aber schon geil was ma aus Brot, ein paar Hefen/Bakterien, Wasser,  Salz und Zeit so alles machen kann... und wie unfassbar glücklich das  macht! Wie beim räuchern, muss da (obwohls nur ein Tischräucherofen ist)  jedesmal grinsen wie ein Vollhorst.


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Schinkenbrot ist gut geworden. Ich würde nächstes mal lediglich ein bisschen mehr Schinken nehmen. Sonst ist das Brot super und das Rezept reicht sogar für 2 Brote.


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Und da jetzt bitte einen schönen veganen Brotaufstrich drauf


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Essen Veganer eigentlich Hefe? 
Anderes Thema 

Ja, Deutsche Markenbutter, Mettwurst und Appenzeller. Schmeckt ausgezeichnet. 
So schlimm ist Veganismus ja gar nicht


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



strignatz schrieb:


> Essen Veganer eigentlich Hefe?
> Anderes Thema
> 
> Ja, Deutsche Markenbutter, Mettwurst und Appenzeller. Schmeckt ausgezeichnet.
> So schlimm ist Veganismus ja gar nicht



Da gibt es geteilte Meinungen, aber der Großteil isst sie (Hefeschmelz, -flocken).
und ich muss sagen: Da ist ein Lebewesen wie jedes andere.
Die Zellen wachsen, schwimmen, futtern, pupsen, "küssen" (shmooing yeast googeln), haben sehr viel Homologien sogar zu Säugerzellen.... aber Hefe ist nunmal Hefe, kein süßes Küken.

Back-Offtopic: Wenn du Appenzeller magst...schonmal den Erzherzog Johann getestet?


----------



## strignatz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Back-Offtopic: Wenn du Appenzeller magst...schonmal den Erzherzog Johann getestet?



Nein noch nicht, ist das ein gängiger Käse oder gibt's den nur in ausgewählten Geschäften? 
Werde den dann bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.


----------



## Nordan (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



strignatz schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, ist das ein gängiger Käse oder gibt's den nur in ausgewählten Geschäften?
> Werde den dann bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.



Mittlerweile recht weit verbreitet. Gibts sogar im Aldi und im Kaufland. 


Ich brauch mal ein wenig Input für Süßkrams!
Würd gern mal was neues ausprobieren, so à la Franzbrötchen,Puddingbrezel, Berliner... was ist bei euch die lokale klebrige Leckerei?


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nicht lokal, sondern überregional und bei mir seit Ewigkeiten auf dem Zettel: Rosinenschnecken...
Ich habe hier in R(h)ein-Main  bislang noch keine "vernünftige" Rosinenschnecke gegessen... 
Fluffiger Teig, süßes Marzipan, (Rum)rosinen und Zuckerguss mit leichtem Zitronenaroma.................


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

mir würde da schon ein stinknormales milchbrötchen, wie ich es aus dem rheinland kenne, reichen, mit rosinen wäre da noch der oberkracher, aber das bekommen sie hier oben einfach nicht hin.
viel zu luftig, die müssen schön schwer, schlonzig, fast schon kloßartig sein, nur mit einem scharfen zachel zu teilen ohne es zu verformen.

am besten warm, dazu dick butter und selbstgemachte marmelade... :k


----------



## Justsu (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mir würde da schon ein stinknormales milchbrötchen, wie ich es aus dem rheinland kenne, reichen, mit rosinen wäre da noch der oberkracher, aber das bekommen sie hier oben einfach nicht hin.
> viel zu luftig, die müssen schön schwer, schlonzig, fast schon kloßartig sein, nur mit einem scharfen zachel zu teilen ohne es zu verformen.
> 
> am besten warm, dazu dick butter und selbstgemachte marmelade... :k



So in etwa? |rolleyes|supergri

Rezept aus dem Brotbackbuch Nr. 1 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Franky,

glaub mein Weibchen würd mich umbringen, wenn ich was mit Rosinen mache :c
Mir wär da spontan ein Plunderteilchen eingefallen. Mit einer Nussfüllung und Zuckerguss. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas nennt. Nussstriezel?

Milchbrötchen wärn auch was. Die kann man zu allem essen. Auch beim angeln recht gut|kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (15. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Versuch´s mit Rumrosinen; wer weiß?


----------



## Jens_74 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Frei Schnauze endlich heute mal probiert mit der Backerei |supergri
 Der erste Versuch in meinem Leben. 

 - 200 ml Milch mit nem Schluck Sojasoße
 - ein Eiweiß
 - Eine Packung Hefe
 - Salz und Zucker
 - 150 g Weizenvollkorn Bio Mehl
 - 150 g normales Mehl

 Gut durchkneten/rühren. Nach paar Minuten kleine Brötchen formen und oben einschneiden. Ne Stunde gehen lassen und ab in den Ofen.
 Für den ersten Versuch schmecken die verdammt lecker.
 Ist mal was anderes.
 Beim Bäcker sehen se sicher etwas schöner aus...
 Eins fehlt schon auf dem Bild, 2 weitere wurden noch verhaftet.


----------



## Nordan (17. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Frei Schnauze endlich heute mal probiert mit der Backerei |supergri
> Der erste Versuch in meinem Leben.
> ...
> Für den ersten Versuch schmecken die verdammt lecker.
> ...



Echt komplett selbst augedacht? Schön dass mal jemand freiwillig Vollkorn reinmacht ;D

Ist auch großartig krams selbst zu machen, kein wunder dass das schmackt!
Und nich über das aussehen meckern, das kommt mit der Zeit. Bei mir sieht auch ast alles was ich das este mal mache nicht sooo pralle aus.
Weiter so!#6


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> So in etwa? |rolleyes|supergri
> 
> Rezept aus dem Brotbackbuch Nr. 1
> 
> ...


ne, ich glaube nicht.
sieht auch gut aus, keine frage, aber irgendwie...durfte die letzen zwei tage mal wieder ein paar richtige rheinische rosinenbrötchen genießen...:k


----------



## Nordan (18. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Da fällt mir grad ein, wos doch Sason ist:

Habt ihr n vernünftiges Lebkuchen Rezept?
Oder schon einmal Stollen gemacht?

Kommt beides neben Milchbrötchen und Nuss-Plunder auf meine Liste.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nee, aber ich könnte im Zweifel ein Rezept meiner Ur-Ur-Oma für Bremer Klaben raussuchen. Ist ein Hefeteigkuchen für die Weihnachtszeit mit Rosinen, Mandeln, Sukade... Und viel Butter...  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine was von "Pfund auf Pfund" im Hinterkopf zu haben. Muss vor Genuss aber mind. 3 - 4 Wochen "durchziehen"...
Ich versuche jedenfalls heute Abend noch ein Kürbisweissbrot hinzukriegen - zeitlich gesehen... Dann ist das WE gerettet!


----------



## strignatz (18. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Moin Moin liebe Hobbybäcker, 

Wie macht ihr das, wenn ein Teig, der nur mit Sauerteig gemacht wurde, nicht richtig aufgeht? 
Einfach ein bisschen Hefe dazu? 

Habe gerade den ersten Versuch gestartet, aber irgendwie passiert da nicht so viel 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Franky (19. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kürbisbrot ist fertig und scheint gelungen....


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Schon ein paar richtig geile Sachen dabei - an Sauerteig werd ich mich auch noch probieren!

Hier gab heut einen ganz einfachen Hefezopf - Hefeteig erst nach Gefühl anmachen und gut durchkneten (ca. 750g Mehl, 1 block Hefe, Salz, Zucker). Dann 'ne Stunde gehen lassen im vorgewärmten Ofen mit feuchtem Handtuch als Deckel.
Schließlich in drei Teile teilen und jeweils einen mit Röstzwiebeln, Speckwürfeln und geriebenem Old Amsterdam verkneten.
Die drei Teige dann zu Würsten formen und diese verflechten. Nachdem man den Zopf nochmal 45min im Ofen gehen lassen hat (bisschen Feuchte dran) wird der dann einfach bei 220°C Umluft gebacken bis er gut aussieht.


----------



## Jens_74 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Zöpfe flechten zählt glaube ich nicht zu meinen Talenten, aber das sieht gut und lecker aus !!! Da kommen durchaus Ideen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hab gerade hier das Grundrezept (muss ich noch was feilen, nicht alle Mehlsorten da gehabt, zeitmäßig auch nicht optimal gelaufen, daher Ofentrieb gut, aber nicht optimal) von Nordan im Test zum Frühstück heute, bin gespannt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4594951#post4594951


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sehr schöne Kruste (hab aber noch zweimal beim Blech umschiessen mit Wasser besprüht), guter Geschmack, Salz passt genau aufs Rezept, stabile, nicht ganz lockere Krume (>>Ofentrieb), aber vollkommen in Ordnung.

Insgesamt (mit mehlieren bei stretch and fold und beim wirken etc.) kam ich dann auf 1060 Gramm Teig.

Habe diesmal 16 einzelne (runde) Brötchen gemacht, werde das näxte Mal 8 doppelt so große machen, dann lange....

Danke für Grundrezept - funzt!!


----------



## strignatz (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Thomas wie lange hast du insgesamt gebraucht für die Brötchen?
Die 12-14h Gehzeit für den Vorteig natürlich abgezogen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Gestern morgen Vorteig, gestern Abend dann Teig und kalt gehen lassen, heute morgen stretchen, wirken, backen..

Ging eigentlich..

Gibt aber schönere Struktur als mit meinen bisherigen schnell gegangenen. 
Werde daher Nordans Rezept als Grundlage zum experimentieren nehmen.

Danke nochmal dafür, auch mit der guten Anleitung!!

Frage gleich hinterher:
Hat jemand schon mal so nen Teig eingefroren (also nach kalt gehen, vor wirken und backen) und wie war das Ergebnis und wenn gut, wie lange haltbar?


----------



## strignatz (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich habe mich am Freitag an dem rustikalen Bauernbrot aus dem Plötzblog versucht, welches Nordan vorgeschlagen hat. 

Ich habe allerdings meine eigene Sauerteigkulturen verwendet und nicht wie im Rezept angegeben. 

Ergebnis: geschmacklich eine glatte 1, wunderbar aromatisch, tolle Kruste, saftiger Teig. Allerdings ist es nicht so richtig aufgegangen. Entweder hat mein Sauerteig noch zu wenig Triebkraft oder ich habe beim Bedampfen einen Fehler gemacht. 

Werde mich nächstes mal an das Originalrezept halten und gucken, ob es daran gelegen hat. 

Auf jeden Fall kann ich jedem nur empfehlen dieses Brot zu backen. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Nordan (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kaum bin ich mal das Wochenende nicht daheim...erstmal alles durchlesen =D
Habe auch "gebacken". Zwecks Ofenmangel mit einer Herdplatte, ner Pfanne + Deckel. Es gab also Pfannenpizza. War super!



strignatz schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das, wenn ein Teig, der nur mit Sauerteig gemacht wurde, nicht richtig aufgeht?


Noch nicht so triebstarken ST kann man durchaus mit etwas Hefe unterstüzen. Ansonsten: Geh angeln, wenn du nach ein paar Stunden heimkommst isser vllt gut ;D

@Franky
Alter, krasse Farbe. Das sieht richtig gut aus!#6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehr  schöne Kruste (hab aber noch zweimal beim Blech umschiessen mit Wasser  besprüht), guter Geschmack, Salz passt genau aufs Rezept, stabile, nicht  ganz lockere Krume (>>Ofentrieb), aber vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> Danke für Grundrezept - funzt!!


Jaja, der Ofentrieb und die lockere Krume ist so ne Sache, da kommts ja auf zig Faktoren an!
Gare, Anbacktemperatur, Schwaden, Wassermenge im Teig, Glutengerüst (richtiges Auskneten), Einschnitt, Oberflächenspannung, Behandlung des Teiglings beim Formen, Hefemenge+Zeit+Temperatur ect ect ect....kann man bekloppt bei werden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ging eigentlich..
> 
> ...



Ich sag doch das geht vom Aufwand, man wartet ja im Grunde 99% der Zeit. Und es schmeckt besser.

Es  gibt zwei Methoden: entweder so ca 2/3 ferig backen und einfrieren  (sind dann quasi wie normale TK-Weckchen aus dem Geschäft),
oder fertig Backen. Dann abends rauslegen oder in Mikrowelle auftauen, befeuchten, kurz im Ofen oder Toaster knusprig backen.



strignatz schrieb:


> ...rustikalen Bauernbrot aus dem Plötzblog...
> 
> Ergebnis: geschmacklich eine glatte 1, wunderbar aromatisch, tolle  Kruste, saftiger Teig. Allerdings ist es nicht so richtig aufgegangen.  Entweder hat mein Sauerteig noch zu wenig Triebkraft oder ich habe beim  Bedampfen einen Fehler gemacht.



Durch den Roggenanteil und der verwendung vom groben Mehl ist das hier auch keine Zuckerwatte, sondern richtiges Brot! Bei mir geht das aber auch nicht megamäßig auf. Vllt 1/3 Vergrößerung des Teiges auf Gare und im Ofen dann nochmal ein wenig.
Wie bedampfst du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Es  gibt zwei Methoden: entweder so ca 2/3 ferig backen und einfrieren  (sind dann quasi wie normale TK-Weckchen aus dem Geschäft),
> oder fertig Backen. Dann abends rauslegen oder in Mikrowelle auftauen, befeuchten, kurz im Ofen oder Toaster knusprig backen.



zum backen ist Deine Teigmenge ja für meinen Ofen genau richtig (1 Durchgang)..

Aber ich könnt locker die 4 - 5 fache Menge Teig ansetzen, wär ja arbeitsmäßig nicht mehr - nur eben nicht backen.

Daher dachte ich, den frosten und bei Bedarf rausholen, wenn das gehen würde


----------



## Nordan (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum backen ist Deine Teigmenge ja für meinen Ofen genau richtig (1 Durchgang)..
> 
> Aber ich könnt locker die 4 - 5 fache Menge Teig ansetzen, wär ja arbeitsmäßig nicht mehr - nur eben nicht backen.
> 
> Daher dachte ich, den frosten und bei Bedarf rausholen, wenn das gehen würde



Hmm...mal überlegen.
Wenn du den Teig reifen lässt, quasi eine Portion normal abbäckst und den Rest dann 
a) portioniert so einfrierst, später formst und gehen lassen willst wird das wohl eher nichts, da ein Großteil der Hefe dabei wohl abkratzt und die Teigstruktur auch sehr leiden wird, denke ich.
b) vorformen und dann einfrieren würde wohl beim auftauen zum verlaufen des Teiges führen, ebenso gibts da noch das Hefe-ist-vermutlich-tot-oder-triebgeschwächt-Problem.
c) Brötchen formen, gehen lassen und dann einfrieren könnte klappen, sofern die sehr fix durchfrieren. Müssten dann aber unaufgetaut in den Ofen schätze ich. Und ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich das dann auf das Backergebnis auswirkt, habs noch nie ausprobiert!
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das verzögerte gehen lassen der Brötchen: quasi ein Blech warm, eins kühl, eins Kühlschrank.
Der Garzustand wird ja von der Hefeaktivität bestimmt. Und da gilt die Regel: Je wärmer, desto "Stoffwechseliger", desto schneller ist das Zeugs reif.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

schade - dachte mir das aber auch schon so.
Hatte auf nen "Trick" gehofft ;-)))


----------



## strignatz (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Durch den Roggenanteil und der verwendung vom groben Mehl ist das hier auch keine Zuckerwatte, sondern richtiges Brot! Bei mir geht das aber auch nicht megamäßig auf. Vllt 1/3 Vergrößerung des Teiges auf Gare und im Ofen dann nochmal ein wenig.
> Wie bedampfst du?



Ich habe die ofenwände und den Boden zwischendurch mit Wasser besprüht. 
Vielleicht versuche ich mal die Variante mit der Schale und den Nägeln.


----------



## Nordan (20. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schade - dachte mir das aber auch schon so.
> Hatte auf nen "Trick" gehofft ;-)))



Du kannt das ja ruhig mal testen, bin ja kein Profi! Aber ich denke es wird nicht umsonst anders gemacht.



strignatz schrieb:


> Ich habe die ofenwände und den Boden zwischendurch mit Wasser besprüht.
> Vielleicht versuche ich mal die Variante mit der Schale und den Nägeln.



Hab ich früher auch gemacht, aber mit Nägeln bzw Lavateinen ( gabs für 5-7 Euro, wesentlich billiger als soviel Edelstahlgedöhns ;D ) geht das wesentlich besser. Hab meine in einer metallnen Königskuchenform(?), kochende Kelle Wasser von links nach rechts drüber und fix Türe zu. Da quillt richtig überall der Wasserdampf am Ofen raus.


----------



## Justsu (21. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So, das Projekt mit Schluss oben backen geht in die zweite Runde...

Dieses Mal ein Roggenmischbrot 80/20 Roggen/Weizen, ein Teil des Roggenmehles versäuert, plus etwas Hefe (1% der Mehlmenge)...

Ergebnis: Schon etwas besser, zumindest musste ich den Schluss nicht nochmal mit dem Messer nachziehen wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Nordan (21. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Schöne Pille, sieht echt Klasse aus! 80% Roggen? Das ist hart ;D
Trotz des großen Ausbundes noch hübsch an den Seiten minimal aufgerissen.  Da haste den idealen Zeitpunkt erwischt.


----------



## strignatz (21. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht toll aus. 
Wir kommt der große Riss zustande? Bzw wie lässt sich das verhindern, dass der so groß wird? 
Länger gehen lassen?


----------



## Justsu (21. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Nordan: Danke für die Blumen!|supergri Roggen schmeckt mir einfach, backe auch gerne mal ein reines Roggenbrot. Ist natürlich nicht ganz so einfach zu verarbeiten, schmeckt mir aber wie gesagt einfach gut, insbesondere wenn noch etwas Brotgewürz dazu kommt

@Strignatz: In diesem Fall war der Riss durchaus erwünscht, ich habe das Brot mit "Schluss oben" gebacken, d.h. die Nahtstelle, die beim Formen entsteht, habe ich vor dem Gehenlassen bemehlt und das Brot dann nicht wie üblich auf die Naht im Ofen gelegt, sondern das Brot eben mit der Naht nach oben gebacken. Wenn dann alles klappt, dann reisst das Brot dort eben so rustikal auf. Je stärker der Ofentrieb, desto größer auch der Riss und den Ofentrieb kann man (auch) über sie Gehzeit steuern, insofern hast Du schon recht: längere Gehzeit = kleinerer Riss

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (24. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Vorteig + Sauerteig für Baguette und 5 Brötchen angesetzt.
Mal frei Schnauze, 5% Vorteig, 10% Sauerteig und dafür dann keine Hefe im Hauptteig. Mal schaun was das wird.

Dazu kommen noch mindestens 1 Brot, 1 Stollen und ne Ladung Lebkuchen.

Ergo: komme den Sonntag nicht aus der Küche raus|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hab gerade Nordans Brötchenrezepot zum zweiten Mal in Arbeit.

Diesmal Test (Hörensagen) mit 5 Gramm Ascorbinsäurepulver (Vit. C) als technisches Backhilfsmittel zur besseren Teigstruktur mit einbgearbeitet.

Gestern Abend Vorteil, gerade Teig  gemacht stretch an fold, dann in Kühlschrank und heute abend backen..


----------



## Nordan (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab gerade Nordans Brötchenrezepot zum zweiten Mal in Arbeit.
> 
> Diesmal Test (Hörensagen) mit 5 Gramm Ascorbinsäurepulver (Vit. C) als technisches Backhilfsmittel zur besseren Teigstruktur mit einbgearbeitet.
> 
> Gestern Abend Vorteil, gerade Teig  gemacht stretch an fold, dann in Kühlschrank und heute abend backen..




Schade, dass das bei der angestrebten Kerntemperatur von 96° den Abgang macht, sonst würds heißen:

"A Brötchen a day,keeps the doctor away".

Bin gespannt was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wirklich geil aussehendes Zeug hier #6

Habe leider grade viel zu wenig Zeit, sonst würd ich gleich mal was davon nachbasteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Schade, dass das bei der angestrebten Kerntemperatur von 96° den Abgang macht, sonst würds heißen:


Deswegen brauchts ein gewerblicher Bäcker nicht deklarieren, weil kein Inhalts- sondern technischer Hilfsstoff, der nach dem Backen wieder weg ist..

Ich konnte nur nirgends rausfinden, welche Menge da eingesetzt wird..

Die Hefe beim gehen störts schon mal nicht...


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Was ein Glück, dass es kein Niedertemperaturbacken gibt! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Baiser....


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Alles unter 150° C ist nur ein Trockenvorgang :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

der war gut


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ohne Flaxx - Baiser wird wirklich nicht gebacken, sondern nur getrocknet...


----------



## Nordan (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Hefe beim gehen störts schon mal nicht...



Hauptsache eine Form von Zucker zum metabolisieren und die Temperatur passt, dann gehts denn schon gut genug.


Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht heute vom Baguette Teig:
Nr 1: Teig nachdem er 10 Minuten in meiner Kenwood geknetet wurde. Durch die TA von 176 ne recht lustlose Suppe, aber durchaus schon brauchbares Glutengerüst.
Edit: Fragt mich nicht, warum das Bild falsch rum ist. Hab den Teig NICHT an die Decke geworfen:m

Nr 2: 15 Minuten Kneten um Luft reinzubringen und das Glutengerüst noch zu optimieren. Hab dabei die TA auf 182 (!) erhöht. Hat dennoch recht viel Stand. Ich steh auf T65-Mehl:g Man sieht auch schön die Blasen,welche nur durchs Kneten eingearbeitet wurden und wieviel man mit der Hand doch noch rausholen kann, im vergleich zu Bild Nr 1!

Nr 3: Erster Durchgang Stretch & Fold. Hätte man eigentlich grad so belegen und als Pizza in den Ofen schieben können.
Näheres dann morgen Abend oder Sonntag Morgen. Je nachdem wie weit der Teig ist. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht interessant, aber wirklich auch recht weich aus..
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Jens_74 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

In meiner Küche sieht es gerade genauso aus :q Aber ob das was wird was ich vor habe weiß ich noch nicht... war wieder mal frei Schnauze...


----------



## Nordan (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht interessant, aber wirklich auch recht weich aus..
> Bin gespannt.



Die großen Blasen beim Baguette kommen u.a. von der hohen TA, also dem Wasseranteil im Teig. Das muss so 


Jens, was gibts?


----------



## Jens_74 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Mein erstes helles Brot (Weißbrot)... bin noch bissel skeptisch, aber sieht im Ofen ganz gut aus...
 Der Teig sah wie deiner aus :q
 Sollten erst Brötchen werden, aber der Teig war zu klebrig... da habe ich umgeschwenkt auf Brot.


----------



## Nordan (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ja, Wasser wegnehmen ist immer etwas schwierig ;D

Isses was geworden?


----------



## Jens_74 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bei weitem nicht perfekt, aber ich denke ich weiß wo die Fehler lagen...
 Fürs erste Weißbrot durchaus schmackhaft.
 Muss aber noch fluffiger werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht doch gut aus..
Arbeitet einer von euch mi Backmalz oder Rübensirup?
Ist das nur zum Färben oder macht das durch Zucker Hefe triebsamer oder stützt das auch das Gerüst?
Hab ein altes Rezept für DDR-Schrippen gehabt, da kommt das rein..
Rezept weg, nur das mit dem Backmalz/Rübensirup weiss ich noch


----------



## Jens_74 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Also ich habe es noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber bei Gelegenheit mal tun.

 Meinst du sowas in der Art ?
http://kuechenlatein.com/kost-the-ost-broetchen-wie-in-der-ddr/


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

jaaaa, genau!!

Ich weiss aber eben nicht ob das nur dem Färben dient oder auch technische Aspekte hat


----------



## Nordan (26. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus..
> Arbeitet einer von euch mi Backmalz oder Rübensirup?
> Ist das nur zum Färben oder macht das durch Zucker Hefe triebsamer oder stützt das auch das Gerüst?
> Hab ein altes Rezept für DDR-Schrippen gehabt, da kommt das rein..
> Rezept weg, nur das mit dem Backmalz/Rübensirup weiss ich noch



Hab ich schon oft getan!
Du musst zuerstmal unterscheiden zwischen enzymaktiven- und inaktiven Malz. 

Malz dient neben dem Geschmack auch als Hefefutter, führt also zu verstärktem Trieb. Auch wird oft gesagt, dass es die Krume verbessert, hab ich allerdings nie feststellen können.
Geschmacklich find ichs gut. Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder besorgen.
Ist also eine Art Hefedoping mit Geschmacksbonus.
Aktives Backmalz hat definitiv Einfluss auf die Teigstruktur>> zu lange  gehen lassen bzw zu hohe Dosierung führt zu Matschepampe im Brot. Ist also nur was für kurze Führungen.

Rübenzucker als Ersatz funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht so.Es schmeckt dann nicht malzig, sondern eher...nuja, rübig:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

merci für die Info!!


----------



## mcMac (27. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

N

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan (28. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Man, gestern war ein merkwürdiger Backtag.

Nachdem mein großes 400g Baguette die perfekte Gare errecht hat, musste ich feststellen dass der Backofen nicht vorgeheizt war. Somit kam das in die Übergare und zudem bei zu niedriger Temperatur in den Ofen. Zusätzlich hatten schon gleichzeitig vorgeformte kleinere Baguettes darauf erwartet in den Ofen zu kommen! Diese wurden also auch weit weg von perfekt mit viel zu wenig Ofentrieb.

Mein im Anschluss gebackenes Roggenbrot wurde trotz 1,5 h Gare zu einem Roggenbackstein. Konnte hier nicht länger warten, da auch schon das nächste Brot gewartet hatte.
Dieses wurde dann doch noch ganz okay. Immerhin der erste Erfolg des Tages.

Mein Lebkuchenversuch ist auch eher minderprächtig ausgefallen. Viel zu dick, viel zu trocken und die Überzugs-Schokolade ist mir gegen Ende auch ausgegangen.

Im Anschluss gabs 2 Stollen. Viel zu groß geworden und die Form sieht auch merkwürdig aus. Aber nunja, das erste mal gemacht. Da darf sowas auch mal Kacke aussehen. Geschmacksprobe gibts in einer Woche.


Ich hoffe das nächste mal läufts wieder besser!


----------



## strignatz (28. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht alles sehr ansprechend aus. 
Wenn das bei mir so gelingen würde, wäre ich glücklich und würde denken, ich sei der beste Bäcker der Welt 

Woran merkt man, dass das Brot nicht gut geworden ist?


----------



## Nuesse (28. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



strignatz schrieb:


> Sieht alles sehr ansprechend aus.
> Wenn das bei mir so gelingen würde, wäre ich glücklich und würde denken, ich sei der beste Bäcker der Welt
> 
> Woran merkt man, dass das Brot nicht gut geworden ist?



Versuch damit Krähen zu füttern ,wenn sie Dich zerhacken war es nicht gut .

bring Doch samstag ne Probe vorbei ,wenn es nicht schmeckt können wir die Profis damit bewerfen .


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

so, mal schauen.
gerade ist der erste teig nach Nidderauers rezept/posting #7 am gehen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hmmm, so richtig ist es nicht auf gegangen, mal den anschnitt abwarten...evtl. zu wenig wasser?


----------



## Nordan (29. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> hmmm, so richtig ist es nicht auf gegangen, mal den anschnitt abwarten...evtl. zu wenig wasser?



..oder die Trockenhefe war tuck (hasse das Zeug eh),
die Temperatur zu niedrig, die Zeit zu kurz, Anfangstemperatur zu niedrig, weiß der Geier ;D

Ist es denn bei der Gare überhaut aufgegangen? Oder hast du es strikt nach Rezept nach 30 mins in den Ofen geschoben?
War der vorgeheizt?


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Dass Euch nicht die Ideen ausgehen:
https://www.ploetzblog.de/alle-rezepte/
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Nordan (29. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wo wir grad bei Plötz sind:
Hier schlummert gerade das Präsidentenbaguette.
Allerdings mit einer TA von 174 und veränderter Aufarbeitung: zwecks Wassererhöhung hab ichs etwas "an"geknetet.

Hab mir ne neue Box zur kalten Führung gekauft, die altewar zu hoch. Hoffe hier geht der Teig besser raus und mehr Poren bleiben ganz. Muss noch testen wieviel Teig reinpasst ohne dass mir der Kühlschrank vollgequaddelt wird:q:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> ..oder die Trockenhefe war tuck (hasse das Zeug eh),
> die Temperatur zu niedrig, die Zeit zu kurz, Anfangstemperatur zu niedrig, weiß der Geier ;D
> 
> Ist es denn bei der Gare überhaut aufgegangen? Oder hast du es strikt nach Rezept nach 30 mins in den Ofen geschoben?
> War der vorgeheizt?


jo, denke auch, von allem ein bissken, egal...ich bin jetzt angefixt. geschmacklich ist das brot auch sehr gut, wobei ich beim zweiten versuch |supergri 3tl salz, zudem mehr wasser genommen hab und die gehzeit auf zwei stunden ausgedehnt hab.
ergebnis deutlich besser.
überhaupt, wofür hat man den ganzen kram, gestern hab´ ich mich dann an einen rosinenstuten ran gewagt, teig von der küchenmaschine kneten lassen und er war wunderbar, dann vermutlich DEN fehler begangen und die in rum gebadeten rosinen auch mit da rein, die sind dann leider schön zerschossen worden. werde ich beim nächsten mal von hand reinkneten.
geschmacklich und die schlonzige konsistenz sind allerdings schon mehr als gut.


----------



## strignatz (30. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht richtig gut aus. 
Welches Rezept hast du genommen? 

Gruß


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

das hier - http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/203281085747027/Koelner-Rosinenstuten.html


----------



## Nordan (30. November 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@dithschi

Die zweite Version sieht doch schon besser aus!
Aber 3 TL? das macht so grob 3% Salzmenge aus. Schon hart, trink auf jedenfall genug Wasser zum Brot

Dir sind die Rosinen kaputt gegangen? Auch noch nie gehört. Teste mal wirklich aus obs von Hand besser wird.
Vllt hat auch der Alkohol die Zellwand denaturiert und deswegen hast du jetzt Schlunze? Aber wenns gefällt, hau rein:m


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnellbrötchen......
> 
> Einfach gut verkneten (Küchenmaschine) , ich portioniere daraus 24 - 25 Stücke a ca. 67 Gramm, dann ca. 2 - 2einhalb Stunden gehen lassen


 
 Wie bekommsten das hin Thomas, die Brötchen so zu portionieren und vorzuformen?

 Kommt der fertige Teig so bearbeitbar aus der Küchenmaschine raus?

 Sowas hab ich nämlich leider nicht und wenn ich den Teig so trocken anrühre, dass er nicht mehr klebt, dann kann man das kaum als homogene Masse bezeichnen und er geht auch schlecht auf.

 Und wenn er etwas feuchter ist und wodurch er auch besser geht, dann klebt das Zeug so dermaßen an den Fingern, dass da an Portionieren oder gleichmäßige Formgebung nicht zu denken ist. 

 Nach fast einer Stunde Kampf und dem Ausprobieren aller möglichen Konsistenzen gibt es dann heute halt mal wieder "Kastenweißbrot" |supergri

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ohne dem Brötchen und Schbädsle Experten Thomas vorgreifen zu wollen...
 Ich vermute mal das er den Teig nochmal von außen bemehlt, also beim Formen der Brötchen. Dann klebt der Teig nicht mehr so an den Händen... Ich meine da auch Spuren von Mehl auf dem Backblech zu sehen...
 Macht man bei dem klebrigen Teig der Mehl/Kartoffel/Wickelklöße auch so (wenn er zu klebrig wird).
 Ist aber nur eine Vermutung... Vielleicht gibt es auch ne bessere andere Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So isses Jens..

Gutes auskneten macht den Teig zudem besser formbar


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses Jens..
> 
> Gutes auskneten macht den Teig zudem besser formbar


 
 :m bin ich ja doch nicht so bleede 
 Naja Sven ist dafür der bessere Angler...


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Also das war das mit Abstand beste Kastenweißbrot bisher :m. Der lange Kampf hat sich letztendlich doch noch ausgezahlt :vik:.


----------



## Nordan (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich nämlich leider nicht und wenn ich den Teig so trocken anrühre, dass er nicht mehr klebt, dann kann man das kaum als homogene Masse bezeichnen und er geht auch schlecht auf.
> 
> Und wenn er etwas feuchter ist und wodurch er auch besser geht, dann klebt das Zeug so dermaßen an den Fingern, dass da an Portionieren oder gleichmäßige Formgebung nicht zu denken ist.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Dann würd ich dir mal vorschlagen das Zeug ordentlich zu kneten. Und nich mit einer 0815 Küchenmaschine, welche den Teig meistens nur im Kreis duddelt oder noch sinnloser: dem Handrührgerät!#t#t

Durch das Kneten bildest du ja das Gutengerüst ordentlich aus. Das heißt dass der Teig dann besser zusammenhält, mehr aufgeht und vor allem weniger an dir klebt.
Das kann durchaus auch in einer ordentlichen Knetmaschine seine 10-15 Minuten dauern. Dementsprechend länger von Hand. Eine vorgeschaltete 30-60 Minütige Autolyse hilft da schon einiges.

Und noch ein Tipp: mit feuchten Händen und Schnelligkeit verhindert man das ankleben von Teig auch! Istalso auch einfach nur Übungssache.


----------



## Justsu (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Dann würd ich dir mal vorschlagen das Zeug ordentlich zu kneten. Und nich mit einer 0815 Küchenmaschine, welche den Teig meistens nur im Kreis duddelt oder noch sinnloser: dem Handrührgerät!#t#t



Du weißt nicht wozu Handrührgeräte fähig sind! Ich habe fast das komplette Brotbackbuch Nr. 1 (bis auf 2-3 Rezepte) von Lutz Geißler mit einem Handrührgerät und den zugehörigen Knethaken durchgebacken! 

Bei festen Weizenteigen musste ich das zwar alle paar Minuten ausschalten und etwas abkühlen lassen, das Ding hat's aber überlebt! Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings eine anständige Teigknetmaschine (auch sehr gut für Boilieteige geeignet ), das richtige Kneten mit dem Habdrührgerät geht nämlich auch ganz schön auf die Unterarme!

So, und jetzt nochmal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema... langsam hab' ich's raus mit dem Schluss oben... wieder ein 80/20 Roggen/Weizenmischbrot, dieses Mal aber als reine Sauerteigvariante ohne Hefe...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geil :k
So muss das aussehen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wow, das Brot sieht einfach mega aus #h Ich hab es überhaupt nicht mit dem Backen, meine "Künste" reichen grad mal für ein wenig Spritzgebäck


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Toll - und von wegen "nur" Spritzgebäck - sieht geil aus


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

noch was Süßes:
 Strudel




 noch ohne Zucker, dass man auch durch den Teig schauen kann
 Mal nicht mit Apfel, sondern Pflaumen mit Mandeln als Füllung
 Gruß A.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geil! #6 Sowas kann ich nicht, daher ganz großen Respekt!


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

das ist nicht kompliziert, nur Mut
 was ich noch probieren will, ist mit deftiger Füllung


----------



## Nordan (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wozu Handrührgeräte fähig sind! Ich habe fast das komplette Brotbackbuch Nr. 1 (bis auf 2-3 Rezepte) von Lutz Geißler mit einem Handrührgerät und den zugehörigen Knethaken durchgebacken!
> ....
> 
> So, und jetzt nochmal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema... langsam hab' ich's raus mit dem Schluss oben... wieder ein 80/20 Roggen/Weizenmischbrot, dieses Mal aber als reine Sauerteigvariante ohne Hefe...
> ...



Was hast du denn für ein Mörder Handrührgerät?
Ich kenn das nur so, dass sich die dümmlichen Miniknethaken sinnlos im Kreis drehen, während der Teig daran hochwandern und nur direkt lokal um die Dinger rum bewegt wird. Dann lieber mit dem Knethaken der Kenwood hier,...ders etwa so groß wie ein Handrührgerät:m

Ist das die selbe Pille wie beim letzten mal? Sieht wieder super aus. Hattest du da schon das Rezept gepostet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Bin Uni-bedingt momentan etwas im Stress gewesen. Morgen gibts wieder ein Brot. Und Kuchen!


----------



## Justsu (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Mörder Handrührgerät?
> Ich kenn das nur so, dass sich die dümmlichen Miniknethaken sinnlos im Kreis drehen, während der Teig daran hochwandern und nur direkt lokal um die Dinger rum bewegt wird. Dann lieber mit dem Knethaken der Kenwood hier,...ders etwa so groß wie ein Handrührgerät:m
> 
> Ist das die selbe Pille wie beim letzten mal? Sieht wieder super aus. Hattest du da schon das Rezept gepostet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ...



Weiß gerade gar nicht, von was für einem Hersteller das Handrührgerät ist... wenn man das nur so "reinsteckt", dann sieht das so aus wie von Dir beschrieben, oder die Schüssel dreht sich im Kreis:q Da muss man schon richtig mit arbeiten (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), also Schüssel in der einen Hand (gut festhalten) und in der anderen Hand das Rührgerät und dann damit kräftig den Teig "durcharbeiten". Die Kenwoodgeräte sollen ja sehr gut sein, ich hab' mir vor einem guten Jahr eines von Häussler gegönnt:k

Ja, das Brot ist (fast) das selbe wie beim letzten Mal, dieses Mal nur als reine Sauerteigvariante ohne zugesetzte Hefe. 

Rezept habe ich aus Copyrightgründen nicht gepostet, ist das "Roggenmischbrot" aus dem Brot Back Buch Nr. 2 von Lutz Geißler!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> ....und in der anderen Hand das Rührgerät und dann damit kräftig den Teig "durcharbeiten".
> ...
> Die Kenwoodgeräte sollen ja sehr gut sein, ich hab' mir vor einem guten Jahr eines von Häussler gegönnt:k
> ...
> ...



Dann kann mans ja gleich mit nem Löffel machen, wenn man den Kams eh durchrührt ;D
Hätte super gern eine Ankersrum, aber erstmal muss die Kenwood den Geist aufgeben. Die läuft seit 15 Jahren|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ah verstehe. Wollt mir die Bücher eh irgendwann mal zulegen. Vielleicht liegt ja eins unterm Weihnachtsbaum:q



Aktuelles Backen: Schöne Übergare gehabt. Dementsprechend flach, kompakt und schwer zu kauen.:m


----------



## Justsu (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Am Wochenende wurde wieder gebacken, dieses Mal eher was für die Süßmäuler: Rosinenbrot!


----------



## Nordan (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

"Ich mag gar keine Rosinen:q"

Bei mir gehs nächste Woche auch wieder weiter mit Backen.
Dämliche Uni frisst momentan zu viel Zeit!


----------



## Nordan (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

5 Tage funkstille.
Ist keiner mehr was am machen? So wie es momentan in den Backabteilungen in den Geschäften aussieht, steht uns der nächste Backkrieg kurz davor. Alles geplündert.

Hab ein großes Bâtard (Batârd??) gemacht, morgen steht n Brot an (Sauerteig kriegt gerade ein Hefeführung) und heute kommen noch ne Ladung Baguettes hinzu.
Je nachdem wie die werden dann morgen noch Brötchen.


----------



## Nordan (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Unifrei = Backzeit!

Mein Bâtard ist schön geformt (sieht nur aus der Perspektive merkwürdig aus), allerdings ist der Ausbund sehr kurios. Denke ich hab da zuviel Mehl eingearbeitet und der Teig hätte sich bei der Gare nicht richtig miteinander Verbunden>>> das Teiginnere ist richtig "verdreht". Nuja, schmackt trotzdem.

Baguettes sind optisch halbwegs okay,aber innen supi! Dieses mal bei 3° im Kühlschrank gehabt, hat sich sehr gut auf die Porung ausgewirkt. Mein normaler Kühlschrank hat 9-10° und lässt sich nicht kühler stellen. Ärgerlich. Anschnitt gibts leider keinen, is mir nach dem Buttern erst eingefallen#d

Das Standard Karottenbrot für die Freundin. Knappe Gare optimal getroffen,  Einschnitt leicht schief und zu tief. Backofen leider zu spät  vorgeheizt, sonst wärs noch mehr auseinander gerissen. Die dunkle Färbung kommt von einem geringen Anteil Zucker im Teig um die süße durch die Karotte noch etwas mehr zu betonen.
Durch den leicht zugänglichen Zucker ging das Brot wesentlich schneller als ich es gewohnt war, deshalb das mit dem Backofen versaut 
(Das Nudelholz im Hintergrund hat nichts mit dem Brot zu tun, da gings um Nudeln ;D)

Pizzateig nach 4 Tagen im Kühlschrank ultra aromatisch. Porung auch klasse. Läuft momentan =D


Finde es echt erstaunlich, dass an jedesmal noch was dazu lernt.
Als nächstes teste ich es mal mit Eiswürfel schwaden zu erzeugen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht klasse aus. Bin am experimentieren mit Deinem Ursprungsrezept für Brötchen.

Kommt aber langsam alles in die richtige Richtung...

Noch nicht veröffentlichungsreif, aber ich bleib dran....

Solange gibts momentan halt vermehrt Semmelnknödel als Beilage ;-)))


----------



## Justsu (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht alles suuuper aus! Respekt!

Besonders der Pizzateig interessiert mich, könntest Du da vielleicht etwas näheres zu schreiben?

Das fertige Stück Pizza sieht auch klasse aus, darf ich fragen wie Du die gebacken hast? Ich habe auch schon des Öfteren Pizza selbst gemacht und leider recht häufig Probleme mit zuviel Flüssigkeit, die aus dem Belag austritt und dann auf dem Teig schwimmt... Obwohl ich den Mozarella schon einen Tag im Kühlschrank abtropfen lasse und bei der Tomatensauce und dem restlichen Belag sehr sparsam bin|kopfkrat

Brot habe ich am Wochenende natürlich auch wieder gebacken, diese Mal gab's ein 70/30 Roggen/Dinkelmischbrot, leider im Querschnitt etwas flach, weil ich keine passende Kastenform da hatte, geschmacklich aber nach 12 Stunden Gare im Kühlschrank und Sauerteiganteil topp!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin am experimentieren mit Deinem Ursprungsrezept für Brötchen.
> 
> Solange gibts momentan halt vermehrt Semmelnknödel als Beilage ;-)))



Hau einfach mal was raus, dann kann man schauen was du so treibst ;D
Habe schon ewig lang keine Semmelknödel mehr gemacht. Gute Idee, wird notiert#6



Justsu schrieb:


> Besonders der Pizzateig interessiert mich, könntest Du da vielleicht etwas näheres zu schreiben?
> 
> Das fertige Stück Pizza sieht auch klasse aus, darf ich fragen wie Du die gebacken hast? Ich habe auch schon des Öfteren Pizza selbst gemacht und leider recht häufig Probleme mit zuviel Flüssigkeit, die aus dem Belag austritt und dann auf dem Teig schwimmt... Obwohl ich den Mozarella schon einen Tag im Kühlschrank abtropfen lasse und bei der Tomatensauce und dem restlichen Belag sehr sparsam bin|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hm, lass mich mal überlegen. TA 170, Tipo 00, 0.5% Hefe, 2.15% Salz. Külschrankkaltes Anschüttwasser und Stockgare (S&F) bei 17° damit die Hefe nich allzu angepusht wird. Ansonsten wie immer: gut auskneten, aufgrund der hohen TA auch 2-3 mal gefaltet und ab in den Küli bis der Hunger kam.
Die großen Teigblubber kommen denk ich vom Formen der Pizza: Nach 30-60 Minuten (je nach Teiggröße) akklimatisieren eine Kugel vorformen damit der Grundriss später eher rund wird. Paar Minuten entspannen lassen und dann mit gut Mehl darunter nur mit en Fingerspitzen auseinander drücken und dabei drehen. Gibts ja oft genug in Videos zu sehen. Ab und an mal am Rand auseinander ziehen (Wie bei einer Ziehharmonika) macht das ganze dann ein wenig gleichmäßiger, finde ich. Das Fomen wird langsam besser...finds aber immer noch schwierig. Vom Pizzatei hochwerfen und auf dem Finger drehen bin ich noch weit entfernt:q
Unten mal ein Beispiel wie das aussieht, wenns gut läuft!

Backen: Pizza direkt auf Blech ohne Backpapier, wenig Belag und Ofen auf volle Pulle. Ab und zu für paar Sekunden den Ofen öffnen, damit die abgedampfte Feuchtigkeit raus kann. Bilde mir ein das hilft etwas. Gegen Ende auch mal Tür einen Spalt auflassen.
Das hier war der olle Tütenmozarella, war zu faul für den normalen, deshalb ist die auch recht trocken geblieben |uhoh:. Aber du hast recht, auswringen/abtrocknen muss man den schon. Ansonsten halt eher trockenen bzw dünnen Belag verwenden. Pizza ist halt in einem Haushaltsbackofen nich so optimal und brauch die 300°+, wo alles einfach ins Nirwana verdampft ;D


Das Brot schreit nach nem halben cm Butter und Salami. Hätt ich jetzt schon ein wenig Bock drauf:vik:


----------



## Justsu (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hm, lass mich mal überlegen. TA 170, Tipo 00, 0.5% Hefe, 2.15% Salz. Külschrankkaltes Anschüttwasser und Stockgare (S&F) bei 17° damit die Hefe nich allzu angepusht wird. Ansonsten wie immer: gut auskneten, aufgrund der hohen TA auch 2-3 mal gefaltet und ab in den Küli bis der Hunger kam.
> Die großen Teigblubber kommen denk ich vom Formen der Pizza: Nach 30-60 Minuten (je nach Teiggröße) akklimatisieren eine Kugel vorformen damit der Grundriss später eher rund wird. Paar Minuten entspannen lassen und dann mit gut Mehl darunter nur mit en Fingerspitzen auseinander drücken und dabei drehen. Gibts ja oft genug in Videos zu sehen. Ab und an mal am Rand auseinander ziehen (Wie bei einer Ziehharmonika) macht das ganze dann ein wenig gleichmäßiger, finde ich. Das Fomen wird langsam besser...finds aber immer noch schwierig. Vom Pizzatei hochwerfen und auf dem Finger drehen bin ich noch weit entfernt:q
> Unten mal ein Beispiel wie das aussieht, wenns gut läuft!
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, das wird bei Gelegenheit mal nachgemacht! Wobei ich die oben genannten vier Tage Stückgare im Kühlschrank schon echt krass finde, hätte erwartet, dass der Teig nach vier Tagen einfach nur noch flüssig ist...|kopfkrat Für's Aroma aber sicherlich ein Knaller!

Mein nächstes Projekt sind Weizenmischbrötchen für's Weihnachtsfamilienfrühstück am Sonntag... ich werde berichten!#6


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hab in der letzten Zeit auch ein bisserl experimentiert und bin jetzt erstmal bei diesem Rezept hängengeblieben:

 300 Gr. Weizenmehl
 200 Gr. Dinkelmehl
 1 Beutel Trockenhefe
 1,5 Teelöffel Salz,
 0,5 Teelöffel Zucker
 300 ml Wasser
 0,5 Teelöffel Kümmel (ganz)

 Beim nächsten mal kommt noch ein bisserl Vogelfutter hinzu.

 Das alles schön verrühren/kneten und dann in eine mit Backpapier ausgekleidete Backform geben (geht einfach leichter raus).

 2-3 Stunden gehen lassen und dann im vorgeheizten Backofen ca. 20 Minuten auf 220 Grad und noch weitere 60 Minuten auf 180 Grad backen.

 Bilder gibt's nach der nächsten Backaktion wieder.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich werds halbeinfaches Broggebroodweggle nennen, was ich grade am tüfteln bin....

Gerade läuft wieder der Ofen für nen Test....

Notfalls wieder Semmelnknödel ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

wird langsam, erstes Bild schon gegangen, zu spät mit Fotos angefangen (nur wegen Nordan jetzt schon)..





nach dem anbacken mit Dampf





wenden, weil die Unterseite in der Form zu blass bleibt, Offen auf zum ausdampfen Temperatur runter auf 200, Backgut mit Spritzer befeuchten





Farbe genommen Unterseite





auseinandernehmen, erenut befeuchten, fertig ausbacken





fertig gebacken





noch zu heiss zum aufschneiden, aber man sieht an der Seite schon, dass Lockerung, Porung und Krume stimmt


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sehen einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ohne Nordans Grundrezept hätt ich dazu keine Chance gehabt. 
DANKE nochmal!!!!

Wenn der näxte Versuch (war jetzt der dritte) wieder (mindestens) so gut hinhaut, stell ich auch Rezept und Anleitung rein.
Solange ich noch selber experimentiere, find ich das verfrüht..

Geschmack passt auch - gerade gefrühstückt ;-))))


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Backgut mit Spritzer befeuchten



 Die sehen wirklich sau lecker aus.... perfekt.

 Aber das oben gehört eindeutig als Bordferkel gemeldet :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

dachte ich mir beim Schreiben schon, dass das kommt - habs trotzdem stehen lassen ;-))


----------



## Nordan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, das wird bei Gelegenheit mal nachgemacht! Wobei ich die oben genannten vier Tage Stückgare im Kühlschrank schon echt krass finde, hätte erwartet, dass der Teig nach vier Tagen einfach nur noch flüssig ist...|kopfkrat Für's Aroma aber sicherlich ein Knaller!
> 
> Mein nächstes Projekt sind Weizenmischbrötchen für's Weihnachtsfamilienfrühstück am Sonntag... ich werde berichten!#6


Deswegen war ja nur so wenig Hefe drin und die Stockgare relativ kühl. Zusätzlich noch ein kleines Kühlakku nebem dem Teig liegen gehabt, damit die Temperatur so bei 3-4° rum lag. Hab da aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte, ging grad nur einmal gut. Beim nächsten mal kanns Matschepampe werden



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal kommt noch ein bisserl Vogelfutter hinzu.



Machst du da ein Quell/Brühstück draus?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne Nordans Grundrezept hätt ich dazu keine Chance gehabt.
> DANKE nochmal!!!!



Nochmal: kein Problem ;D
Deine Weck sehen echt richtig gut aus!#6 Und innendrin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

innen auch top in meinen Augen, auch schön leichte und stabile Krume, aber nicht so USA- Luftbrötchen, sondern zum sattwerden..


----------



## Nordan (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> innen auch top in meinen Augen, auch schön leichte und stabile Krume, aber nicht so USA- Luftbrötchen, sondern zum sattwerden..



Das ist eine echt schlimme Seuche. Ich hasse es, wenn man nach 5 Weckchen eigentlich nur vom Belag satt geworden ist#d

Kanns sein, dass du ein scharfes Brotmesser brauchst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass du ein scharfes Brotmesser brauchst?


Waren noch zu warm, wollte aber frühstücken ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kanns sein, dass du ein scharfes Brotmesser brauchst?[/QUOTE]


Scharfes brotmesser ist gut.
Habe ein Sogenanntes. Konditormesser. Das ist super. Schneidet den knusprigsten brotlaib und das weicheste weckchen...


----------



## Nordan (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waren noch zu warm, wollte aber frühstücken ;-)


Is klar: Koch sein, aber kein scharfes Messer im Haus haben#h



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe ein Sogenanntes. Konditormesser. Das ist super. Schneidet den knusprigsten brotlaib und das weicheste weckchen...



Hab auch eins mit so einer Klinge! Funktioniert Prima:m


----------



## Nordan (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Heute das erste mal meinen Backstein (Schamott) ausprobiert, Ich finde die Teile lohnen sich. Gebäckvolumen ist gestiegen, mein übergares Brot nicht übermäßig in die Breite gelaufen (hust) und einfacher einzuschießen ist es nun auch noch!

Erwähnenswert: Freundin hat mir einen Baumkuchen gebacken. Find ich äusserst hübsch und lecker!



Bei mir stand heute an: Baguette (Präsident, leicht verändertes Rezept >TA 174 und kneten, verkürzte Zeit im Kühlschrank), Brötchen (das Rezept von hier, höhere TA), ein 60/40 Weizenmischbrot (Katastrophe xD) und Pizza!

Die Baguette sind recht okay geworden was das Volumen angeht. Hab blos die Einschnitte überall verkackt. War nicht so mein Tag. Sieht wild aus, aber durchaus nicht hässlich! Der Anschnitt erfolgt erst morgen.



Brötchen sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hübsch geworden. Hier unten links die 2 sind mir beim Einschiessen verrutscht und zudem sind die Einschnitte zu schwach gewesen. Da kann man sehn was alleine die Oberflächenspannung und der Einschnitt für eine Auswirkung auf das Endresultat haben.



Das Brot hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht.
Leider viel zu hohe TA gewählt oder mich vermessen, kanns nicht sagen. Ist während der Gare auseinander gelaufen und ich konnte den Garzustand nicht wirklich feststellen. Ein Foto vom Äusseren schenk ich mir, sieht einfach schäbig aus. Aber der Anschnitt ist interessant, denn Obwohl der Großteil recht kleinporig ist, sind überall diese riesien Löcher verteilt. Keine Ahnung wie das zustande kommt. Muss ich halt drumrum buttern ;D
Geschmacklich super, aber Kaueindruck eher mittemäßig. Wird wohl in der Form nicht mehr so gemacht.




Pizza: 50 gr Hartweizengries, 50 Weizenvollkorn, 100 1050er und 300 550er Weizen (TA 170). Klacks Weizensauerteig ASG und 2gr Hefe. Sehr geiler Geschmack nach ca 14 h! Vllt das nächste mal den Vollkornanteil etwas runterschrauben. Ansonsen top. Nicht ganz so große Blasen wie beim letzten mal, aber der Teig war auch nur quasi Übernacht im Küli, nicht mehrere Tage.


----------



## Nordan (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ist recht gut geworden.Mir reicht die Porung so.
Größer wird sie bei längerer Standzeit und wenn man zarter mit dem Teig hantiert.
(Und offensichtlich eine Pakt mit dem Teufel schließt:r|rolleyes)


----------



## Nordan (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Muss hier noch ein Posting machen, kriege das irgendwie in dem oberen Beitrag nicht nachträglich rein.#c

Habe mal das Weckchen, bei dem der Einschnitt zur Hälfte zu flach geraten ist, aufgeschnitten. Hier sieht man wunderbar welchen Einfluss das Aufreissen des Teiglings auf die Krume hat.
Aus backtechnischer Sicht meiner Meinung nach hochinteressant.


----------



## Nordan (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Dann halt ich das hier allein auf dem Laufenden ;D

Hab wieder eine Ladung gebacken; 3 Brote, Baguettes/Wurzelbrote (Selber Teig, Möhrenbrot...aber alles wie immer.
Habe mir in der Adler Mühle 2x inaktives Backmalz, sowie Bohnenmehl bestellt. Hatte schon lange kein Malz mehr, bin gespannt!


Zu Silvester gabs Fettgebäck!



Puderzucker + Erbeerkonfitüre



Dunkle Schokolade + Aprikosenkonfitüre



Weiße Schokolade + Vanillecreme

Mal abgesehen davon dass mir die Berliner vorzeitig verhautet sind und deshalb nicht ordentlich aufgingen....waren sie ziemlich geil!
Blos eine ziemliche Fettverschwendung.


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hat jemand 'n rezept für negerküsse, ja ja, die verfemten.
also richtige negerküsse, keine mohrenköpfe, wie die früher in bäckereien angeboten wurden, bällchen hergestellt aus tortenresten und allem anderen, was hinter die regale gefallen war, nein ich meine negerküsse bevor die als dickmänner verunglimpft wurden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Meinst du so etwas https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/Mohrenkopf_2.JPG

Kenne ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber ich bin so verfressen, das ih gleich mal gucken musste


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

nee, dass ist der besagte kuchenreste-mohrenkopf. sehr lecker aber eben kein negerkuss.

erklärt sich eigentlich schon von selbst: was soll ich mit nem kopf wenn ich doch nur nen kuss will?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hier in Ungarn werden aus Keksmehl, also quasi geriebene Butterkekse ein Teig hergestellt, der dann nicht mehr gebacken wird. Diese gibt es mit Kokos, Kakao oder auch Rumgeschmack.

Schau dir mal diese Bilder an.


----------



## Nordan (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> nee, dass ist der besagte kuchenreste-mohrenkopf. sehr lecker aber eben kein negerkuss.



Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst (war wohl vor meiner Zeit),
kenne aber etwas ähnliches als "Schneebälle".

Quasi wahlloser süßer Teig, welcher in Kokos oder sonstigem Konditorkrams gerollt (und nicht gebacken;+) wird.
Ähnlich wie von Testudo beschrieben. Blos halt aus Rührteig, Tortenboden mit Sahne vermischt oder sonstigem Stuss.


----------



## Vanner (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nee, das hat alles nichts mit Negerküssen zu tun.
Rezept hab ich aber auch erst mal nicht, muß ich mal die Bücher durchsuchen.


----------



## JottU (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Da muss ich wohl mal den Bäcker meines Vertrauens fragen.|supergri
Da gabs so was bis er es umbenennen sollte noch. Sah aus wie ein kleiner Scheißhaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus. Bin am experimentieren mit Deinem Ursprungsrezept für Brötchen.
> 
> Kommt aber langsam alles in die richtige Richtung...
> 
> ...



Wenn das morgen klappen sollte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf mein Frühstück morgen...
> 
> Grade wieder an Backversuch - dann gibts morgen frische, selber gebackene Brötchen...
> 
> Und weil Kohlehydrate alleine einfach Sch... sind, mach ich mir dazu (Rest vom Frühstück heute ) panierte und ausgebackene Blutwurst mit Zwiebel-Ingwer-Tomaten-Chutney ;-))))



gibts dann auch genaues Rezept und nicht nur das vorläufige von da ;-)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wird langsam, erstes Bild schon gegangen, zu spät mit Fotos angefangen (nur wegen Nordan jetzt schon)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

:c:c:c:c:c:c

War nicht so mein Versuch - gibt wieder Semmelnknödel..

Den Vorteig lange und den Teig kürzer gehen lassen brachte deutlich besseres Ergebnis als beide lang - dazu Probleme mit Backpapier (war auch beim ersten Mal, aber nicht so extrem), mit dem ich die Formen ausgelegt hatte, weil ich ja den weichen Teig in den Formen gehen lasse..

Nur schwer wegzukriegen.....

Werde den nächstens Versuch dann mit Formen einölen ausprobieren lassen


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Zum Frühstück:

Eiersouflee und frische Hefeteigbrötchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geil!!

#6#6#6


----------



## Justsu (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Soooo, dann will ich auch mal wieder... 

Obwohl ich über die Feiertage weit weniger gebacken habe als eigentlich geplant, sind immerhin an Weihnachten Weizenmischbrötchen mit einem kleinen Vollkornanteil und gestern Abend ein Dinkelbutterstuten mit Rosinen rausgekommen... beides ausgesprochen schmackhaft!|supergri

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sehn sehr gut aus!!


----------



## Nordan (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Uni stresst mich momentan. Neues Praktikum, neues Labor...keine Zeit für garnix mehr! Backen steht hinten an..am Wochenende vllt.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c
> 
> War nicht so mein Versuch - gibt wieder Semmelnknödel..
> 
> ...



Nicht demotivieren lassen! Einfach nochmal probieren, 1- maximal 2 Parameter verändern und schauen was sich ändert!

@grubenreiner
Rückst du das Rezept fürs Soufflée raus? Hab einmal eins mit Käse gemacht...war eine Katastrophe



Justsu schrieb:


> Soooo, dann will ich auch mal wieder...
> 
> Obwohl ich über die Feiertage weit weniger gebacken habe als eigentlich  geplant, sind immerhin an Weihnachten Weizenmischbrötchen mit einem  kleinen Vollkornanteil und gestern Abend ein Dinkelbutterstuten mit  Rosinen rausgekommen... beides ausgesprochen schmackhaft!|supergri
> 
> ...



Die Brötchen gefallen mir:m
Ist das auf dem ersten Bild Leinen? Sieht so dunkel aus!

Hab  selbst 2 cleanbake Tücher, da muss man nich so viel bemehlen. Würd aber  eigentlich auch gerne auf Leinen umsteigen. Ist irgendwie...rustikaler:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Nicht demotivieren lassen! Einfach nochmal probieren, 1- maximal 2 Parameter verändern und schauen was sich ändert!


Eh klar - und wenn die Truhe nachher mit Semmelnknödel voll ist ..
:g:g:g


----------



## Justsu (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Die Brötchen gefallen mir:m
> Ist das auf dem ersten Bild Leinen? Sieht so dunkel aus!
> 
> Hab  selbst 2 cleanbake Tücher, da muss man nich so viel bemehlen. Würd aber  eigentlich auch gerne auf Leinen umsteigen. Ist irgendwie...rustikaler:g



Ja, das ist ein Bäckerleinen, habe ich mal vor einiger Zeit bei Ketex (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) gekauft. Ist ein tolles, wertiges großes Teil, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der Hersteller ist mir gerade entfallen, wenn's Dich interessiert kann ich aber mal nachschauen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Endlich Zeit zum antworten!
Ja, schau mal nach...schonmal n Namen gehört zu haben schadet ja nicht.

Ich weiss dass bei Leinen zwischen grob und fein unterschieden wird.Wie siehts bei deinem mit klebenbleiben aus? So bei TA170 aufwärts?


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

mein absolut leinen- und schb...freies back-abenteuer.

hab mal meine backutensilien gecheckt: massenhaft abgelaufene trockenhefe. müll oder was wagen? 
für agen entschieden. 6 beutelchen spontan freihändig angesetzt zu einem fließenden teig, bisschen blubbern lassen, aufs blech gegossen, grobes salz im wurf gesaet und kümmel liebevoll dicht gestreut, 200° und ab dafür. 

ist saulecker geworden!


----------



## Justsu (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Endlich Zeit zum antworten!
> Ja, schau mal nach...schonmal n Namen gehört zu haben schadet ja nicht.
> 
> Ich weiss dass bei Leinen zwischen grob und fein unterschieden wird.Wie siehts bei deinem mit klebenbleiben aus? So bei TA170 aufwärts?



Also auf dem Aufhänger steht "Leinenmanufaktur von Kleist" - wie gesgat, ich meine, dass ich das bei Ketex gekauft habe, dort scheint es das aber nicht mehr zu geben|kopfkrat

Ich würde das Leinen vielleicht als eher grob bezeichnen... also ganz fein ist es sicher nicht, aber auch nicht sehr grob... Mit Klebenbleiben hatte ich bisher gar keine Probleme, bemehle es in der Regel auch nicht sehr stark... habe bisher allerdings erst relativ wenig Kleingebäck gebacken, was dann zur Stückgare ins Leinen kam, das "weichste" waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Baguettes etwa TA170. Ansonsten nutze ich das Leinen meist um den Gärkorb abzudecken.

Am Wochenende habe ich mich mal am Zwiebelbrot aus dem Plötzblog versucht... auch wegen der großen Menge an Zwiebeln ist der Teig sehr weich und strukturarm geworden, was in Kombination mit einer leichten Übergare leider zu einem "Zweibelfladenbrot" geführt hat - geschmacklich aber ein Traum!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Zwiebelbrot, die 2te...|supergri


----------



## eiswerner (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, es gibt schlimmere Fladen


----------



## Nordan (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> mein absolut leinen- und schb...freies back-abenteuer.
> 
> hab mal meine backutensilien gecheckt: massenhaft abgelaufene trockenhefe. müll oder was wagen?
> für agen entschieden. 6 beutelchen spontan freihändig angesetzt zu einem  fließenden teig, bisschen blubbern lassen, aufs blech gegossen, grobes  salz im wurf gesaet und kümmel liebevoll dicht gestreut, 200° und ab  dafür.
> ...



Fladenzeugs is immer geil, weil viel Kruste! Hab ich selbst noch nie  gemacht...könnte man ja einfach mal einen Baguette/Ciabatta-Teig  ansetzen und TA auf 190 setzen#c.




Justsu schrieb:


> Also auf dem Aufhänger steht "Leinenmanufaktur von Kleist" - wie gesgat, ich meine, dass ich das bei Ketex gekauft habe, dort scheint es das aber nicht mehr zu geben|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich würde das Leinen vielleicht als eher grob bezeichnen... also ganz fein ist es sicher nicht, aber auch nicht sehr grob... Mit Klebenbleiben hatte ich bisher gar keine Probleme, bemehle es in der Regel auch nicht sehr stark... habe bisher allerdings erst relativ wenig Kleingebäck gebacken, was dann zur Stückgare ins Leinen kam, das "weichste" waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Baguettes etwa TA170. Ansonsten nutze ich das Leinen meist um den Gärkorb abzudecken.
> 
> ...



Hm, gibt ja auch vielleicht einen Grund warum Ketex das jetzt von woanders bezieht....nunja.
Was mich bei den cleanbake Tüchern stört: Die sind von der Struktur und Stiffheit wie ein normales Küchentuch. Laut Werbung brauch man quasi kein Mehl...die Realität sagt: doch! ;D
Vermisse es vor allem bei Baguette, dass das Tuch den Teiglingen auch ein wenig Stand gibt.

Wie war das Brot denn innendrin um die Zwiebeln? Sind ja doch eigentlich recht feucht, wird das nicht etwas "datschig"?
(Übergare passiert auch den besten!:q)


----------



## Justsu (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Wie war das Brot denn innendrin um die Zwiebeln? Sind ja doch eigentlich recht feucht, wird das nicht etwas "datschig"?
> (Übergare passiert auch den besten!:q)



Das war eigentlich gut... die Krume war insegsamt schon ein wenig "klietschig", aber absolut noch im Rahmen... die einzelnen Zwiebelstückchen bzw. das "drumrum" waren so beim essen gar nicht wirklich auszumachen, also insofern alles gut!

Insgesamt habe ich die Zwiebel auch ca. 50 min. angebraten, da ist schon viel Feuchtigkeit rausgegangen...

Aktuelles Projekt: Pumpernickel! Habe ich heute morgen nach guten 16 Stunden "Back"zeit (80 Grad) aus dem Ofen geholt... roch schonmal verführerisch, angeschnitten wird's aber erst frühestens morgen früh... Bilder reiche ich dann mal nach...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So, reiche dann nochmal das Pumpernickel nach...

War wirklich schon fast ein Projekt:

16 Stunden Sauerteigansatz
12 Stunden Brühstück
1 Stunde Knetzeit
3 Stunden Ruhe- bzw. Gärzeit
16 Stunden Backzeit
24 Stunden Reifezeit

Hat sich aber gelohnt!|supergri


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hier geht es ja fast nur ums Brot backen. Deswegen ein paar Bilder von meinem süßen Backwerk.*

Backwahn

*Zitronenkuchen


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Kalter Hund*



400 g                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               Kuvertüre, Halbbitter                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Palmfett                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Ei(er)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Zucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1 Msp.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Zimt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Spekulatius (Mandelspekulatius)                                                                                                                               o. Butterkekse



                                    Kuvertüre klein hacken und mit dem Kokosfett vorsichtig in einem Topf  schmelzen. Die Eier mit dem Zucker und dem Zimt schaumig rühren, unter  die etwas abgekühlte Schokomasse rühren. Eine Kastenform (25 cm) mit  Klarsichtfolie auslegen. Dann abwechselnd eine Schicht  Kekse legen,  darauf die Schokocreme streichen, u.s.w. zum Schluss die Kekse.  Mindestens 4 Stunden kühl stellen, am besten in den Kühlschrank. Dann  aus der  Form stürzen und die Folie abziehen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

gedeckter Apfelkuchen


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Nusskuchen*

150 gramm gemahlene *Haselnusskerne* (oder andere Nüsse) kurz in der pfanne geröstet.
100 gramm gehackte *Haselnusskerne* (oder andere Nüsse).
275 gramm weiche *Butter* (mit dem Rühurgerät geschmeidig rühren).
175 gramm *Zucker* dazugeben.
4* Eier* einzelnd dazugeben und jedes Ei ca. 1/2 minute unterrühren.
200 gramm *Weizenmehl*.
gestrichener *TL Backpulve*r unterheben.
in eine gefettete Kastenform füllen und bei 170 grad (nicht vorgeheizt) 60 - 70 min. backen. stäbchentest.

Den heissen kuchen mit einem stäbchen mehrfach einstechen und von allen seiten mit *Rum* bestreichen.
*Marmelade* (Brombeergelee, Aprikose z.b.) mit wenig wasser erwärmen und den kuchen damit bestreichen.
abkühlen lassen.
*100 gramm Schokolade* mit *25 gramm Kokosfett* in einem wasserbad vorsichtig schmelzen und den kuchen ebenfalls damit bestreichen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Möhrenkuchen mit Marzipandecke


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

momentan mein Lieblingskuchen:

*Walnuss - Schokoladen - Kuchen

*
200 g                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               Mehl                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              75 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Zucker, fein                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Butter                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Ei(er)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Walnüsse, gerieben                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Walnüsse, grob gehackt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Schokolade, dunkel, evtl. zartbitter, grob gehackt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    130 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 1/2 EL                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Mehl                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Sauerrahm oder Creme fraiche                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Ei(er)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     4 EL                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Kirschwasser oder Amaretto ( Nusslikör )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *Für die Glasur:*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              200 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 EL                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Kakaopulver, ungesüßt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Wasser, heiß, nach Bedarf                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Walnüsse, gehackt


Aus den Zutaten Mehl, Zucker, Butter und Ei rasch einen Mürbteig zubereiten. 
Den  Teig, der nicht gekühlt werden muss, entweder auf einer bemehlten  Arbeitfläche oder zwischen zwei Frischhaltefolien ausrollen und dann in  die Springform legen. Einen 2 cm hohen Rand formen.

Nussmasse:
Die geriebenen und gehackten Walnüsse mit dem Puderzucker und dem Mehl  vermengen. Gehackte Schokolade dazugeben und mit dem Sauerrahm und den  Eiern gut verrühren, dann das Kirschwasser oder den Likör unterrühren.
Die Nussmasse auf dem Mürbteigboden verteilen. 

Im vorgeheizten Ofen bei 175 Grad etwa 45 Minuten backen. Den Kuchen vollständig erkalten lassen. 

Kakaoglasur:
Puderzucker und Kakaopulver vermengen, sieben und mit so viel heißem  Wasser verrühren, dass eine streichfähige Konsistenz entsteht.

Den ausgekühlten Kuchen  mit der Glasur bestreichen und mit gehackten Walnüssen bestreuen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Zwetschgenkuchen

*
*Für den Hefeteig:* 
                                                                             350 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Mehl                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1 Prise(n)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Salz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     50 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Zucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              150 ml                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Milch                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1 Pck.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Trockenhefe                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              50 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Butter                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Ei(er)                                                                                                                                         *Für den Belag:*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 kg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Zwetschgen                                                                                                                                         *Für die Streusel:*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Mehl                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Nüsse, gemahlen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             130 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Zucker, braun                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             1 TL                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Zimt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     130 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Butter, zerlassen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Mehl für die Arbeitsfläche                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Fett für das Blech                                                                                                                               

Für den Teig Mehl, Salz und Zucker mischen. Die Milch erwärmen, Hefe und  Butter darin auflösen (die Milch darf dabei nicht zu warm sein, da  sonst der Teig nicht mehr aufgehen kann). Die Milchmischung mit dem Ei  zur Mehlmischung geben und zu einem zähen Teig kneten. Zugedeckt an  einem warmen Ort ca. 1 Std. gehen lassen.

In der Zwischenzeit die Streusel zubereiten. Mehl, Nüsse (evtl. kurz  geröstet), Zucker und Zimt mischen, die zerlassene Butter ganz langsam  einfließen lassen, dabei vorsichtig mit einer Gabel vermischen, sodass  sich Klümpchen bilden. Im Kühlschrank etwas ruhen lassen.

Wenn sich der Hefeteig etwa verdoppelt hat, auf einer bemehlten Fläche  ausrollen und auf ein gefettetes Backblech legen (oder gleich auf dem  Backblech ausrollen). Anschließend mit den gewaschenen und entsteinten  Zwetschgen (das Innere nach oben) belegen. 

Die Streusel auf dem Kuchen verteilen und im vorgeheizten Ofen bei 200°C  Ober-/Unterhitze oder 180°C Umluft ca. 30 – 35 min. auf der mittleren  Schiene backen. 

Durch die Nüsse, den Zimt und braunen Zucker sehen die Streusel ziemlich  dunkel aus. Wem das nicht gefällt, der kann weißen Zucker nehmen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Schokoladentorte*


----------



## Jose (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

...der Olli ist 'n Süßer


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

datt is nen kalter hund!
hat mein papa immer macht.


#6


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hätte lieber neuen kräftige hackfleischtorte mit knobi und goulaschstückchen. Sorry, hab es nicht so mit süss


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hätte lieber neuen kräftige hackfleischtorte mit knobi und goulaschstückchen. Sorry, hab es nicht so mit süss


moin penny,
langsam brauchen wir auch mal bielders und rezept:m........................:vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Mandelhörnchen


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Marzipankuller


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Apfel - Käsekuchen


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

alles schön, alles gut, aber mit Käsekuchen haste nix drauf, oder?


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Obstkuchen


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Zimtsterne

*500 g                                                                         
                                                                                                                                                Mandel(n), gemahlen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    300 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 TL                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Zimt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     2                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Eiweiß                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 EL                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Likör (Mandellikör)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              n. B.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker für die Arbeitsfläche                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *Für die Glasur:*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Eiweiß                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              125 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker


Mandeln, Puderzucker und Zimt mischen. 2 Eiweiß und Mandellikör zugeben.  Alles mit den Knethaken des Handrührgerätes verrühren. Dann mit den  Händen zu einem glatten Teig kneten. 
Teig portionsweise auf einer mit Puderzucker bestäubten Arbeitsfläche  ca. 1 cm dick ausrollen. Sterne ausstechen und auf ein mit Backpapier  belegtes Backblech legen. Ausstecher zwischendurch immer wieder in  Puderzucker tauchen. 

1 Eiweiß sehr steif schlagen. Puderzucker nach und nach zugeben, dabei  weiterschlagen. Sterne damit bepinseln. Im vorgeheizten Backofen auf der  untersten Schiene bei 150 Grad 10 - 15 Minuten backen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

*Vanillekipferl

*250 g                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               Mehl                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              210 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Butter                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              100 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Mandel(n), gemahlen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    80 g                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Zucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              2 Pck.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Vanillezucker                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1 Pck.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Puderzucker, zum Wenden                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2 Pck.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Vanillezucker, zum Wenden                                                                                                                               
Die Zutaten für den Teig gut miteinander verkneten. Anschließend in Folie gewickelt 30 Minuten in den Kühlschrank legen.

In der Zwischenzeit den Puderzucker in eine große, verschließbare  Schüssel sieben und mit zwei Päckchen Vanillezucker vermengen. Die  verschließbare Schüssel ist deshalb so wichtig, weil man evtl. Reste für  die nächste Portion Vanillekipferl wieder verwenden kann.

Den Kipferlteig zu Rollen mit einem ungefähren Durchmesser von 4 cm  formen. Danach in ca. 1 - 2 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden. Aus diesen  Scheiben die Kipferl formen und nicht zu eng aneinander auf ein mit  Backpapier belegtes Blech legen. Im Umluftherd bei 160°C ca. 15 Minuten  backen.

Die Kipferl nun etwa 3 Minuten kühlen lassen. Dann in die vorbereitete  Puderzuckermischung legen und von allen Seiten darin wenden. Sind sie  jetzt noch zu warm, zerbrechen sie sehr leicht; sind sie zu kalt, haftet  der Puderzucker nicht mehr gut.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

sehr gut, bin ja auch eher dem süßen sein sohn und kann schwerlich an einem stück kuchen vorbei gehen.
besonders an gedecktem apfel und käsekuchen, wie mega der aufgegangen ist...


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Apfelkuchen mit Bienenstichhaube


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Soviel Kuchen und süsses Gebäck.
wer isst das denn alles. Hast du so eine grosse Familie?


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl4gyHI66hY


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

3 Sternekuchen


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Apfelmuskuchen


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bin zwar kein süsser, sondern stehe eher auf herzhafte speisen.
Aber das sieht schon alles sehr verlockend aus....!

Aber auch sehr nahrhaft.
Und figurbedingt muss ich da aufpassen  #c


----------



## Nordan (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Halt dich zurück ollidaiwa;D

das war doch offentlich aus deiner Bildersammlung, oder? Sonst würd ich gern mal deine Insulinkurve sehen, haha!

Der Nuss und Karottenkuchen interessiert mich! Gibts da auch ein Rezept zu? Die Schokoladentorte eigentlich auch. Die Marzipandinger ebenfalls. Schwierig!



Justsu schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich gut... die Krume war insegsamt  schon ein wenig "klietschig", aber absolut noch im Rahmen... die  einzelnen Zwiebelstückchen bzw. das "drumrum" waren so beim essen gar  nicht wirklich auszumachen, also insofern alles gut!
> 
> Insgesamt habe ich die Zwiebel auch ca. 50 min. angebraten, da ist schon viel Feuchtigkeit rausgegangen...


Gut gut, wird das auch mal notiert und bei Gelegenheit nachgebacken. Hab immernoch 4 Brote und 4-5 Baugettes in der Truhe. Leider also wieder kein Backtag in sicht an diesem Wochenende:/



Justsu schrieb:


> So, reiche dann nochmal das Pumpernickel nach...
> 
> War wirklich schon fast ein Projekt:
> 
> ...


Aber wenn ich mir diese Zeiten da anschau,...könnt ich das auch jetzt starten und das Brot wär fertig wenn die Truhe leer is. Nicht schlecht Oo
Hat es sichs gelohnt? Hab noch nie selbstgemachtes Pumper gegessen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hi,

den Nusskuchen habe ich nachträglich beschrieben.
Andere Rezepte trage ich ev. noch ein.


----------



## Justsu (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir diese Zeiten da anschau,...könnt ich das auch jetzt starten und das Brot wär fertig wenn die Truhe leer is. Nicht schlecht Oo
> Hat es sichs gelohnt? Hab noch nie selbstgemachtes Pumper gegessen.



Ja, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Im Inneren logischerweise sehr feucht/klietschig (Pumpernickel halt) und dadurch sehr bescheiden zu schneiden, aber geschmacklich ne Wucht mit einer tollen, (nicht aufdringlichen) Süße. Und das ganz ohne Sirup, Zucker o.Ä.. 

Zutaten waren ausschließlich Roggen, Wasser, Salz. Bin immer wieder begeistert, was aus so wenigen Zutaten tolles entstehen kann

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Brombeerblechkuchen aus eigener Ernte


----------



## Nordan (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So, ich hätt ach mal was süßes gemacht:

Eigentlich wollte ich nur 3 Crêpes Rezepte vergleichen,
allerdings waren 2 davon so beschissen, dass ich den Teig extrem mit Milch verdünnen musste. Dann noch ein paar Eier dazugschmissen und einfach eine riesen Schüssel Teig gehabt,den ich dann spontan zu einer "Torte" umfunktioniert hab.
Füllung beseht aus Sahne/Ganache/Vanillepudding.

Das Foto der Crêpestorte ist etwas hässlich, aber man erkennt das Prinzip. Ist eigentlich ganz witzig, aber viel arbeit.








Justsu schrieb:


> Zutaten waren ausschließlich Roggen, Wasser, Salz. Bin immer wieder begeistert, was aus so wenigen Zutaten tolles entstehen kann



Es ist ja eigentlich schon traurig, dass die Industrie aus viel mehr Zutaten nichts brauchbares hinbekommt.
Ist doch so einfach!


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

unglaublich was hier gepostet wird. fehlt aber immer der bauchumfang in cm des posters.

die crepes-notfalltorte, das schichtige, hat mich an meine geburtstagskuchen erinnert: lagenweise gebackenes und brombeermarmelade, das ganze eingecremt mit "vitaquell" (nein, kein veganer-haushalt, jeden sonntag kning) mit walnuß-streusel und oben drauf gepackt mit gehirnen.

kindheitstraum und heutige sehnsucht.

so, meine frage ist, wie mach ich den in scheiben zu schneidenden rohling? welch teig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

sorry, von mir kommt grade nix. krank. lebe aus der Truhe..


----------



## Justsu (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Die Crépe-Torte sieht wirklich verführerisch aus!:l

Sonntag ist Backtag! Diesmal ist's ein 100% Roggensauerteigbrot mit (kleinem) Schrotanteil, im gusseisernen Topf gebacken, geworden!


----------



## Nordan (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> unglaublich was hier gepostet wird. fehlt aber immer der bauchumfang in cm des posters.
> 
> die crepes-notfalltorte, das schichtige, hat mich an meine geburtstagskuchen erinnert: lagenweise gebackenes und brombeermarmelade, das ganze eingecremt mit "vitaquell" (nein, kein veganer-haushalt, jeden sonntag kning) mit walnuß-streusel und oben drauf gepackt mit gehirnen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin (noch) akzeptabel.Wobei langsam doch vielleicht ein kleines Bäuchlein entsteht|uhoh:

Was hatte der Kuchen denn für eine Konsistenz? Ein Bisquit wäre ja mein erster Gedanke. Typisches weiches Kuchenzeugs?



Das Brot: Alter Falter, sieht perfekt aus! #6#6
Richtig geiles Teil!|bigeyes

Hab erst 2-3 hinbekommen, die ähnlich cool aussahen. Braucht viel Erfahrung bis sowas regelmäßig passiert._.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

locker, leicht, feinporig.

ich tipp mal auf biskuitteig.
mürbeteig für plätzchen, rührteig für marmor...


das wirkliche problem seh ich in der brombeermarmelade: hab heut 4 sorten gekauft und ausprobiert, alle  zerkochte klebrige pampe mit allerweltsgeschmack. echt arm.


----------



## Nordan (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> locker, leicht, feinporig.
> 
> ich tipp mal auf biskuitteig.
> mürbeteig für plätzchen, rührteig für marmor...
> ...



Klingt zumindest danach. Dann kannst du jezt ja 1000 verschiedene Teigrezepte ausprobiern. 
Oder fertigen kaufen und erstmal die Konfitüre (kein Marmelade ) suchen.
Selbst gemachte schmeckt fast immer besser. Doof dass gerade keine Beerensaison ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Langsam komm ich hin, wo ich hin will...

Musste trotz Grippe backen, Brot war aus...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

#6#6#6
Deine verkältung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hab mich auch büschen ansteckt.........von euch.......im wagen lag das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

_am Ende kriegen wir alle..........
:g:g:g


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ja.#6
und ich freue mich auch,auf die erste.
Danke Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

;-))))))))))))))))))))))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum gscheidde Weggla viereggd sei müasse - wegm Schbägg!!!
> 
> Also sälbr bagga!


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Keine Butter?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Mehr Schbägg......................


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Aber Butter wäre gut. Ist nie fett genug!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

wiederhole mich, dann lieber mehr Schbägg ;-)))

Butter freu ich ich schon drauf, wenn der erste Schnittlauch im Garten kommt..

Frisch gebackenes mit Butter und Schnittlauch und etwas Salz, da weiss man(n), warum sich backen lohnt...........


----------



## Justsu (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sonntag ist.... Backtag!|supergri

Vorgestern gab's bei mir ein "eingenetztes" Dinkelbrot mit Kümmel nach diesem Rezept: 

https://www.ploetzblog.de/2016/08/20/alm-rezepte-petras-eingenetztes/

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich hab mein letztes Pfund Vollkornmehl in einen Rosinenkuchen (Rührteig) verwandelt.  Uff, ganz schön schwer, der "Klotz"...  Man kann echt nur ein kleines Stückchen essen und ist voll - hat auch einen Vorteil: Kuchen "hält" länger...  Nächstes Mal aber 50:50!


----------



## Nordan (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@Thomas:  Die sehn ja langsam wirklich richtig gut aus! Noch ein wenig mehr Mehl künstlerisch drüber geschmissen und das ganze wirkt noch professioneller ;D

@Jutsu: du bäckst auch in einer hohen Rate..wie viele essen denn Brot bei dir? Ich komm immernoch nicht hinterher meinem Vorrat zu vertilgen!

@ Fraky: Rosinen UND Vollkorn? Ein Kinderschreck, haha!

Die Chancen steigen am Wochenende noch einmal den Ofen anzuschmeißen.
Hab in der zwischenzeit ein Brot gemacht, is aber aufgrund eines dummen Fehlers von mir nix geworden....und ne Pizza kam hinterher. Die war super!
Merke langsam, dass ich mit Pizza bei ner TA von 170 viel besser klar komme. Da kann man den Teig rotzedünn auseinanderziehen.

Und: hab die Dauerbackfolie von Aldi/Lidl (weiß grad nicht mehr ;D) für 2 Euro getestet. Eigentlich recht interessant: Da kann man auch den nassen Teig drauf packen und darauf auseinander ziehen. Bei nomalen Backpapier verbindet sich das sofort zu einer untrennbare Masse.
Nach dem Backen "klebt" der Teig leicht auf der Folie....wobei kleben das falsche Wort ist. Ich würde es eher als erhöhtes haften bezeichnen, nicht als festbacken!!
Aber einen großen Vorteil hat das Ding: Hitzebeständig bi 260°. Normale Papierfolie ist nur bis max 220°. Das heißt da löst sich sicherlich schon was von der Beschichtung bei 250°, also quasi der Anfangsbacktemperatur für alles Nicht-Kuchige.


----------



## Justsu (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> @Jutsu: du bäckst auch in einer hohen Rate..wie viele essen denn Brot bei dir? Ich komm immernoch nicht hinterher meinem Vorrat zu vertilgen!



Sonntag ist Backtag!  

Also einmal die Woche wird ein Brot mit so je nach Art 1-1,5kg gebacken und das wird dann die Woche über vertilgt... Meistens reichts gerade so bis Freitag. Brotesser sind wir 2 1/2 (die Lütte mit knapp 2 isst noch nicht soooo viel und wenn dann lieber noch meist Rosinenbrötchen) 
Wobei eigentlich doch eher drei, ich esse nämlich Brot für 1 1/2 Personen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> @Thomas:  Die sehn ja langsam wirklich richtig gut aus! Noch ein wenig mehr Mehl künstlerisch drüber geschmissen und das ganze wirkt noch professioneller ;D



Jetzt hab ichs, der heutige Versuch mit leicht veränderter Rezeptur, geölten Backformen statt Backpapier und leicht geänderten Knet- und Gehzeiten scheints zu bringen...

Später mehr nach Geschmackstest (wenn der auch passt - sonst warten bis zum näxten Mal...)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geschmackstest jetzt dann beim Frühstück

Klasse, leichte, feinporige, lockere, aber stabile Krume, kein Luftbrötchen..

Kruste so topp, wie ich sie will, evtl. das näxte Mal etwas dunkler...

Und schön aufgegangen, das passt nu alles....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geschmackstest jetzt dann beim Frühstück


erledigt, babbsadd....

Zu 100% so wie ich das will und wollte ...

Daher hier nun Rezept:
500 gr 550er
105 gr 1050er
100 405er
10 Gramm Hefe
440 Wasser
12 Gramm Salz
Ascorbinsäure/VitaminC-Pulver 1 Gramm
Rübenkraut (ca. 5 Gramm)

Mehl, Wasser, ca. 2 Gramm Hefe, Ascorbinsäure/VitaminC und Salz am Vorabend verkneten  und über Nacht bei Zimmerwärme gehen lassen.

Am Morgen dann Resthefe und Rübenkraut zugeben und ca. 10 Minuten kneten (Maschine, höchste Stufe).

Abwiegen (bei der Menge 12 Stück a ca. 95 Gramm Teig, ergibt gebacken um 82 - 84 Gramm), formen und je 3 Stück in geölte Kastenbackform setzen, abdecken und auf dem Heizkörper oder bei ca. 40 - 50 Grad im Ofen gehen lassen, bis die Höhe der Form ca. zu 2/3 erreicht ist (ca. 40 - 50 min.).

Backofen Ober/Unterhitze bei ca. 230 Grad vorheizen.

Die 4 Formen schiessen, ca. ¼ Liter Wasser zum dampfen auf Backofenboden schütten.

ca. Viertelstunde backen.

Dann Formen raus und stürzen, Brötchen in Stücke schneiden, auf die Kruste legen (Oberseite nach unten) befeuchten und weiter ca. 10 Minuten backen, bis Farbe.

Dann nochmal rausnehmen, umdrehen (Kruste nach oben) befeuchten, und fertig backen (bis gewünschte Farbe, ca. 5 Min..

Auf ein Gitter setzen, nochmal kurz besprühen, abkühlen lassen und frosten. 

Bei ca. 150 Grad zum aufbacken leicht benetzt in den Ofen geben, ca. 5 – 10 min., wie frische Brötchen...


----------



## Nordan (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erledigt, babbsadd....
> 
> Zu 100% so wie ich das will und wollte ...
> .
> ...



Freut mich, dass du endlich was anderes als Semmelknödel essen kannst
Die Teile sehn auch echt gut aus!:m:m


Dann kanns ja jetzt mal an Sauerteig gehen?#h


(Warum sieht man Köche eigentlich so wenig Backen? Hab immer das Gefühl, da existiert eine gewisse Abneigung.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> (Warum sieht man Köche eigentlich so wenig Backen? Hab immer das Gefühl, da existiert eine gewisse Abneigung.)


Weil Kochen Handwerk UND Kunst ist - und diese genaue Abwiegerei beim backen, reines Handwerk . bääääh...
:g:g:g


----------



## Nordan (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil Kochen Handwerk UND Kunst ist - und diese genaue Abwiegerei beim backen, reines Handwerk . bääääh...
> :g:g:g



Deswegen sind Köche auch immer dick: die Wiegen nicht genau ab und machen immer zuviel essen



Hat wer n gescheites Backofenthermometer? Würd gern die Temperatur meines Backsteins ordentlich überprüfen.
Grad mal bei amazon umgeschaut, da gibts ja eine Menge in der 10 Euro kante, aber....nix geeichtes/gescheites.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Augenmaß und Handgewicht, verlass uns arme Köche nicht...

Thermometer....

pfff.........................

reinfassen!!


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kannst gerne machen bei 220 grad


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

:g:g:g
klar - bin Koch


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Dann greift der Schmied wohl auch in seine Glut?


----------



## Nordan (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dann greift der Schmied wohl auch in seine Glut?



Der steckt sich n Stück Glut in den Mund zwecks Temperaturprüfung#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Der steckt sich n Stück Glut in den Mund zwecks Temperaturprüfung#h



#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Aber nicht runterschlucken!
Könnte ja giftig sein....


----------



## Nordan (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

SO,endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt und die Kühltruhe (etwas) aufgefüllt:




Weinheimer Heidebrot, Weinheimer Möhrenbrot und das Rustikale Bauernbrot (glaub alles ausm Plötzblog).
Mein Sauerteig war dieses mal etwas mild. Vllt zu warm geführt?

Aber trotzdem:
3 Kilo Brot, 3 Wochen geiles Frühstück. Letztens mal wieder ein "Normales" Roggenmischbrot vom Bäcker gegessen. Grausig! Das hat einfach nur nach Pappe geschmeckt|uhoh:

Oh, lange keine Pizza mehr gehabt? >>>




Und momentan blubbert Vorteig + Sauerteig für Hamburgerbrötchen in der Küche vor sich hin.


----------



## Justsu (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Nordan, das sieht mal wieder alles sehr gut aus!

Bin auf die Hamburgerbrötchen gespannt, habe mich schonmal vor längerer Zeit daran versucht, sind aber nicht so richtig gut geworden...

Bei mir gab's gestern ein Vollkornweizenmischbrot mit Saaten (Lein-, Sesam- und Sonnenblumensaat). Ist, wie ich finde, ganz ansehnlich geworden - schmecken tut's auf jeden Fall!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

TOLL!!!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Oh Mann, wenn ich diese tollen Brote sehe, ärgere ich mich jedes Mal, dass ich selbst kaum backen kann. Ich muss das echt mal angehen...

Sieht richtig lecker aus! #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich diese tollen Brote sehe, ärgere ich mich jedes Mal, dass ich selbst kaum backen kann. Ich muss das echt mal angehen...
> 
> Sieht richtig lecker aus! #6



            #*248*
hab ich auch vor.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich diese tollen Brote sehe, ärgere ich mich jedes Mal, dass ich selbst kaum backen kann. Ich muss das echt mal angehen...
> 
> Sieht richtig lecker aus! #6


Guck mal, was Nordan so an Rezepten eingestellt hat - damit hab ich auch angefangen und das dann für mich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Nordan (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



			
				Justsu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf die Hamburgerbrötchen gespannt, habe mich schonmal vor längerer Zeit daran versucht, sind aber nicht so richtig gut geworden...


Sind gut geworden! Dünne Kruste, feinporige Krume.
Nach der Gare waren sie noch recht platt, sind im Ofen aber aufs ca 4 fache angeschwollen.
Geschmack ist auch super, vielleicht sogar schon zu süß. Muss ich abwarten wie das im zusammenhang als Burger schmacket (gibts erst am Samstag).
Durch den Honig werden die Brötchen im Ofen recht fix braun was mir nicht ganz so gut gefällt. Auf jedenfall aber zigfach besser als diese charakterlose Bröselscheixxe, die man überall kaufen kann.




Dein Brot sieht super aus! Hast das mittlerweile echt raus. Finds klasse, wenn es auf einmal "klick" macht und fast jedes Brot gut aussieht. Kann man immer wieder bei Leuten beoachten die mit dem Backen anfangen. 
 Was mich etwas irritiert ist der Ausbund,hast du da fast bis auf den Boden eingeschnitten? :q
Ergibt bestimmt lustige Scheiben. 



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich diese tollen Brote sehe,  ärgere ich mich jedes Mal, dass ich selbst kaum backen kann. Ich muss  das echt mal angehen...
> 
> Sieht richtig lecker aus! #6


Was hindert dich? Einfach loslegen!
Sieht anfangs alles Kacke aus, schmeckt aber:vik:


----------



## Justsu (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Die Hamburgerbrötchen sehen super aus... Jetzt hab ich schon wieder Hunger! ;-)

Mein Brot habe ich als sog. "Pain fendu" geformt... Dafür drückt man den Teig vor der Stückgare mit einem mehlierten Rundholz fast bis zum Boden der Länge nach ein. Dann wird das Ganze wieder ein bisschen zusammen gedrückt und kommt mit Schluß nach oben in den Gärkorb.


----------



## Nordan (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> Die Hamburgerbrötchen sehen super aus... Jetzt hab ich schon wieder Hunger! ;-)
> 
> Mein Brot habe ich als sog. "Pain fendu" geformt... Dafür drückt man den Teig vor der Stückgare mit einem mehlierten Rundholz fast bis zum Boden der Länge nach ein. Dann wird das Ganze wieder ein bisschen zusammen gedrückt und kommt mit Schluß nach oben in den Gärkorb.



Glaube, so etwas habe ich auch mal versucht, ging aber in die Hose! Das erklärt auch warum dein Ausbund so Glatt ist. Bei einem Einschnitt wär der ja viel mehr Ausgefranzt.
Vllt probier ich das mal bei Brötchen aus, ist notiert#6


----------



## Nordan (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hier noch 2 Bildchen von den Hamburgerbrötchen:






Und hier ein Rezept von Dietmar Kappl, hab grad spontan vergessen wie das hieß ;D
Auf jedenfall ist Buchweizenmehl drin, welches ich ab jetzt öfter benutzen werde. Der Teig hatte Übergare/zu flüssig/war überknetet, die Folge: Kein Ausbund und schlechte Porung. 
Geschmacklich aber ganz gut, aufgrund des Buchweizen.


----------



## Justsu (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hier noch 2 Bildchen von den Hamburgerbrötchen:



Die Hamburgerbrötchen sehen wie bereits erwähnt klasse aus! Bei uns gab's am Samstag auch selbstgemachte Burger, allerdings mit den gekauften Brötchen... mit nem anständigen Brötchen wären die bestimmt noch um so viel besser gewesen!!!

Am Sonntag gab's dann aber wieder selbstgebackenes und zwar ein Weizenmischbrot mit Tigernussmehl... lecker!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (6. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Backt denn hier keiner mehr?

ich habe gestern ein "Neudorfer Seelenbrot" aus dem Ofen geholt...

Mit einem Anteil Emmervollkornmehl nach diesem Rezept:

https://www.ploetzblog.de/2016/01/22/neudorfer-seelenbrot/


----------



## Jose (6. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

das seht gut aus!


----------



## Nordan (7. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Justsu schrieb:


> Backt denn hier keiner mehr?
> 
> ich habe gestern ein "Neudorfer Seelenbrot" aus dem Ofen geholt...
> 
> ...



Doch doch, ist alles in Vorbereitung! =D
War eine Woche krankheitsbedingt nicht daheim, deswegen die Pause.

Die Krume sieht übelst fluffig aus! Besser als beim Original!#6


----------



## Nordan (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

So, gestriger Backtag war recht erfolgreich.

Ich habe  aus einem Rest Weizensauerteig Waffeln gemacht. Einfach 1:1 mit Mehl/Milch und bissl Zucker sowie Butter gestreckt und nach 2 Stunden ins Waffeleisen gehauen. Geschmacklich super, jedoch etwas zäh ;D Muss ich mal tüfteln, denn das hat mir im Prinzip echt gut gefallen.

2-stufiges weizensauerteigbrot nach Dietmar Kappl:
Hier ist das besondere, dass ein zweitufiger Sauereig verwendet wird UND der Teigling über Nacht in den Kühlschrank kommt.
Geschmack ist echt hammer, quasi genau so wie reifer Weizensauer riecht. Top!
Bei mir war leider nur der Sauerteig ein wenig überreif, was solls.
(Das Brot war in echt nicht so furchtbar schwarz, wie es hier ausschaut.)



Mein Standardbaguette: Präsidentenbaugette (Plötzblog):
Allerdings dieses mal mit knappen 5% Malz (da ist mir die Hand ausgerutscht), is aber erstaunlich gut und gab eine interessante Färbung. Werd ich vielleicht öfter so machen.



ZitronenBiskuitrolle:
Rezept war irgendeines von chefkoch oder so. Wollte einfach mal so etwas machen.
War auch erfolgreich, der Biskuit ist nicht gerissen und war sogar essbar-fluffig.
Die Creme war frei Schnauze aus Saurer Sahne, Schlagsahne, Magerquark, Zucker und Zitronensaft (+ Gelantine).
(Die "Verzierung" oben drauf sieht jedoch furchtbar aus ;D)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Baguette vor allem sieht klasse aus - grade viel Stress, leb vorwiegend aus der Truhe gerade und kann nicht viel beitragen :-(


----------



## Justsu (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Die Baguettes sehen wirklich richtig, richtig klasse aus! 

Respekt!!!


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hast du das baguette-rezept schon gepostet?


----------



## Justsu (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> hast du das baguette-rezept schon gepostet?





Nordan schrieb:


> [...]Mein Standardbaguette: Präsidentenbaugette (Plötzblog)[...]



https://www.ploetzblog.de/2013/02/16/leserwunsch-frankreichs-bestes-baguette-1995-und-2006/

#h


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

dangge #6


----------



## Nordan (10. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke fürs beantworten Jungs,

ich steigere nur die TA ein wenig, mach nach Lust, Laune und verfügbarkeit 1 % Bohnenmehl dazu und knete auch öfter mal.

Backofen bleibt jetzt leider kalt. Truhe ist voll.
Hab mich gestern hinreissen lassen und einen Rest fett genutzt um 16 Berliner-Rohlinge zu backen und einzugefrieren.
Kann ich mir jetzt jederzeit einzeln auftauen, füllen und futtern. yeay.


----------



## Nordan (17. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bei mir ist keine Pause:
Bin dabei einen Nuss-Karrotenkuchen "zu entwickeln"..... das Rezept gibts wenn ich fertig bin. Muss ich noch mindestens einmal testen.

In der Zwischenzeit gibts einen Quatre-Quartier/Barré Bretonne:
Das ist ein Kastenkuchen, besteht zu gleichen Teil aus Ei, (Salz)-Butter, Mehl und (Puderzucker), nach wahl auch Backpulver.

Noch was bretonisches: Kouign Amann. Ist direkt in die Top 3 meiner Kuchenrezepte gerutscht.
Ein Blätterteigkuchen, mit Salzbutter(!)-Karamell. Ultrageile Angelegenheit.
http://www.lapaticesse.com/kouign-amann-bretonischer-butterkuchen-rezept/216/

Wird morgen direkt nochmal gemacht, die Freundin (quasi abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zur Diätassistentin) dreht schon durch xD


----------



## Vanner (17. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Noch was bretonisches: Kouign Amann. Ist direkt in die Top 3 meiner Kuchenrezepte gerutscht.
> Ein Blätterteigkuchen, mit Salzbutter(!)-Karamell. Ultrageile Angelegenheit.
> http://www.lapaticesse.com/kouign-amann-bretonischer-butterkuchen-rezept/216/
> 
> Wird morgen direkt nochmal gemacht, die Freundin (quasi abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zur Diätassistentin) dreht schon durch xD



Hört sich gut an, werde ich dann wohl auch mal testen müssen. Link ist schon gespeichert. 
Hehe, genau der richtige Kuchen für ne Diätassistentin.#6


----------



## Nordan (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, werde ich dann wohl auch mal testen müssen. Link ist schon gespeichert.
> Hehe, genau der richtige Kuchen für ne Diätassistentin.#6



Schonmal Blätter/PlunderTeig gemacht? Empfehle hier das klassische vorgehen:
Butter in Klarsichfolie als Platte ausrollen und mindestens ne Stunde kaltstellen, genauso wie den Teig. Gibt eine wesentlich bessere Trennung der Schichten, da Butter und Teig sich nicht vebinden.
(Gibt auch genug Tutorials dafür.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> die Freundin (quasi abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zur Diätassistentin) dreht schon durch xD


Du kennst aber auch Leute............................
:g#t:g


:q:q:q


----------



## Vanner (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Schonmal Blätter/PlunderTeig gemacht? Empfehle hier das klassische vorgehen:
> Butter in Klarsichfolie als Platte ausrollen und mindestens ne Stunde kaltstellen, genauso wie den Teig. Gibt eine wesentlich bessere Trennung der Schichten, da Butter und Teig sich nicht vebinden.
> (Gibt auch genug Tutorials dafür.)



Ja, hab ich schon. Trotzdem danke für die Ausführung, denn das interessiert vielleicht auch andere, die dieses Rezept nachbacken wollen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Im TV gesehen..........
Die Schwaben mal wieder,  28€ das Laib Brot

http://www.gourmetglobe.de/kochen/5...hwaben-backen-deutschlands-edelstes-brot.html

danach kam noch eins für 78€ und eins für 148€, 
da ist aber schon 1gr Silber u. 1gr Gold drin.|wavey:


----------



## Nordan (19. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

"Seit Jahrhunderten sagt man dem Vollmond magische Kräfte nach. Unter  anderem soll der Körper alles, was er in Vollmond-Nächten aufnimmt,  besser verwerten können."

Eine schöne Ausrede sich einmal im Monat des Nacht sinnlos vollzufressen:m


----------



## Nordan (24. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich habe den Kouign Amann jetzt 4 mal gemacht.

Erfahrungen:
1. Zucker in die Form auf den Boden (+ Rand) streuen. Und oben vor dem Backen viel Zucker auf den Kuchen streuen ist top!
2. Kuchen nach dem Backen 5 bis max 10 Minuten auskühlen lassen, dann auf den Kopf stürzen und das Karamel trocknen lassen. So hat man später oben und unten eine harte Karamellkruste. Ansonsten weicht der Kuchenboden auf.
3. Keine Aromen (Vanille, Zimt ect) dazugeben. Pur Salzbutter + normaler Zucker schmeckt am besten. Auch Rohrohrzucker fand ich nicht so geil wie raffinierter. Hier gehts eher um die Butter.
4. Man braucht keine extrem vielen Schichten 3 dreier Touren (27 Schichten) reichen völlig aus.
5. Eventuell was unter die Springform legen. Butterzucker geht echt ***** vom Backofenboden ab.
6. 1.4-1.6% Salzanteil in die Butter sollte okay für den ungewohnten deutschen Gaumen sein.
7. Ich finde ihn wesentlich besser wenn er abgekühlt ist, obwohl das ganze Internet behauptet das er warm besser schmeckt.

Nächster Versuch (in 1-2 Wochen, muss echt langsam machen xD):
Kuchen versuchsweiße nicht abdecken. Der wird nämlich recht zäh wenn er ein paar Stunden unter der Kuchenhaube hat.



Am Samstag gehts nach Frankreich. T65 und T80 besorgen und an den Stockweiher einen Mini-Urlaub machen.
Ohne Angel, ohne Backofen.


----------



## Vanner (24. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke für das Teilen deiner Erfahrungen. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme, das Rezept mal nach zu backen.


----------



## Nordan (31. März 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Heute war wieder Backtag.
Allerdings kein sonderlich erfolgreicher.

Die Brötchen sehen mekwürdig aus und ich hab 2 Brotrezepte gebacke. Einmal mit "Brotgewürz" und einmal ohne.
Glaube ich mag kein Brotgewürz ;D


----------



## Nordan (20. April 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bei mir gibts keine neuen Sachen an der Backfront,
mache nur mein Standardzeugs. Da lohnt sich kein extra Bericht.

Das einzig neue: das 2-stufen Weizensauerteigbrot von Dietmar Kappl (glaub ich) in einer 2,5 Kilogramm Version!
Der Teig wa so weich, dass er nach der Gare im Ofen anfing breitzulaufen und erst ganz Knapp vor den Ofenwänden zum stehen kam.
Herausgekommen ist dann ein riesiges Brot. Hier mal eine Durchschnittsscheibe:




Endlich passt da genug Nutella drauf ;D


----------



## Justsu (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Moin Zusammen,

ich hab' auch mal wieder den Ofen angeschmissen und heraus kamen Brotkronen! Ein Mischbrot mit Weizen- und Roggensauerteig.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

sieht toll aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wenn man Wochenende im Büro durcharbeiten muss, hat man Zeit nebenher zu backen.

Mischbrot aus Sauerteig (setz ich immer frisch an) 300 Gramm 1150er Roggen mit 300 ml Wasser.

1 Kilo 1050er Weizenmehl. 500 ml Wasser, 20 Gramm Salz, etwas Rübensirup (statt Backmalz), 1 Würfel Hefe..

Nach 2 - 3 Tagen ist der Sauerteig soweit, den zum Weizenmehl geben mit 400ml Wasser und langsam kneten. In der Zeit im Restwasser Sirup verrühren und den Würfel Hefe auflösen, sobalds arbeite und schäumt zum Teig und gut kneten.

Halbe Stunde ruhen, dann portionieren (mache immer Kastenbrote, einfacher zu portionieren), je nach Temperatur zwischen 2 -5 Stunden gehen lassen ,bis das Brot aus der Form will, dann gut anfeuchten (sprühen) und bei 200 Grad anfangen backen. Ich nehm die nach ca. 30 Min. aus der Form um die von allen Seiten (wenden) gut zu backen und Kruste zu kriegen (immer schön befeuchten).

Super Geschmack, gut zu frosten (nur auftauen, braucht man nicht aufbacken), Krume so wie ich die will, nicht zu locker, nicht zu fest, sehr schöne Kruste.

Reicht mir immer so 2 - 3 Wochen


----------



## Justsu (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Schöne Kastenbrote, Thomas!

Ich habe mich mal an ein etwas größeres Gebäckstück gewagt:

Einen "Sechspfünder" nach Lutz Geißler... ein reines Roggensauerteigbrot mit Roggenmehlen 1150, 1370 und Schwarzroggenmehl 2500...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke - ist für mich am praktischsten mit der Kastenform als Alleinstehendem zum portionieren.

Dein Sauerteigbrot sieht aber mal richtig geil aus, davon ab!


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ist das ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal?!? :q:q


----------



## Nordan (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Von mir gibts demnächst auch was neues... franz.Flan.
Also gebackener Puddingkuchen.


Extremst geil.


Ist bei euch Vanille auch irgendwie Mangelware?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

jepp - und schweineteuer gerade..


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

wenn vanille zu teuer bleibt eben nur noch bourbon :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

der war gut ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Gehn schon Weihnachtskekse los ?
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

kindergeburtstag? #6


thomas, rück mal ne anleitung für gedeckten schwäbischen apfelkuchen raus #6

(ja ja, ich seh den widerspruch auch: ein schwabe soll was rausrücken :m :m :m)


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehn schon Weihnachtskekse los ?
> ;-)))))))))))))



man(n) kann nie früh genug anfangen, die tage werden schließlich schon kürzer und schwupss...




Jose schrieb:


> kindergeburtstag? #6


rischtisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> thomas, rück mal ne anleitung für gedeckten schwäbischen apfelkuchen raus #6


Problem ist nicht  nicht rausrücken wollen, sondern können.
Koch - nicht Bäcker, da bin ich auch nur Amateur..
-------------------------

ok, Kindergeburtstag, hätt ich auch dran denken können ;-)))


----------



## Nordan (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> kindergeburtstag? #6



Sowas kann man auch mal einfach für sich selbst machen ;D

Super hübsch! Bravo!



Bei mir ist gerade ein Flan-Versuch am abkühlen. Leider wieder nur mit Vanille-Aroma vom promovierten Backwarenhersteller.
Dafür noch eine zweite Version mit Schokolade versucht.

Resultat kann ich nach dem erkalten posten (Evtl heute spät, wahrscheinlich morgen früh).
Rezept dann auch.


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Dummdidummdidumm... Kekseeeeee....!!!!! :q:m
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdIC7eLEeho


----------



## Nordan (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Meine Flans waren Kacke.

Zitrone gehört definitiv nicht rein.
Und zu bittere Schokolade macht auch keinen Spaß;D

Grundrezept 18er Springform:

55 gr Speisestärke
130 gr (möglichst unverarbeiteter RohRohr-) Zucker
2 Eier (L, zusätzliche Eigelbe schaden sicherlich nicht)
Prise Salz
Mit 100 ml Milch verrühren, klümpfchenfrei.

Das ganze dann in 400 ml kochende Milch einrühren und aromatisieren (Vanillestange mitkochen ect).
Dann in die gefettete Springform kippen, glattstreichen und ca 30-40 mins backen (200° O+U-Hitze) bis die oberste Schicht unregelmäßig gebräunt ist. Das kann ruhig ein wenig dunkler werden, sieht nachher besser aus.

Unbedingt komplett abkühlen lassen. Am besten über Nacht in den Kühlschrank und auch dort aufbewahren.


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kuchen mit tote Fliegen... :q


----------



## Nordan (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Kuchen mit tote Fliegen... :q



Angeblich! Hasenköttel sind da drin:q


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Watt? Ham die mich beschissen? :q Da muss ich gleich ma kucken! :m


----------



## Nordan (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Habe bei meiner Freundin eine Vanilleschote im Schrank gefunden. Die ist mindestens seit 2 Jahren dort, scheint aber noch nicht vertrocknet zu sein. Vielleicht etwas Ranzig.
Sollte immernoch bei den momentanen Preisen nach Verkauf für einen mittelteuren Mercedes reichen. Wer hat interesse?:q

Habe gehört: für dieses Jahr wurde zum einem weniger Vanille angebaut, zum andern gabs zusätzlich wegen Unwettern ein großer Ernteausfall >> Wenig Vanille, hohe Preise.
Hab aber noch nicht recherchiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

hab dazu was von Trockenheit gehört - auch unbestätigt


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wenn Schwaben über Preise jammern hat das ja nix zu bedeuten.|rolleyes
Aber er scheint ja nicht der einzige zu sein...

Was kostet Vanille denn z.Z. in D?#c

Hab mich vor einigen Wochen im Supermarkt beraubt  gefüht,  weil sie mir für eine Schote (hab mir eingebildet sie unbedingt zu brauchen) rund 40NOK (Krone z.Z. bei 9,x) abgeknöpft haben...|uhoh:
Wollte darauf hin Mamma anbetteln, daß sie mir eine Ladung schickt, aber kurz darauf hab ich woanders 20NOK für zwei Schoten  hingelegt.
Damit könnte ich leben...

Nur hab ich inzwischen festgestellt, daß es schon zur Glückssache geworden ist, überhaupt welche zu bekommen.


Den Artikel hab ich grad zum Thema gefunden:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-nach-missernten-in-madagaskar-a-1149359.html

Steckt ein Fünkchnen Hoffnung drin:
Vielleicht kriegen wir sie ja bald wieder nachgeschmissen...


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. August 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

prummetaat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Geile Sachen..


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. August 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Karottenkuchen


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

@exil-dithschi:
wasn das?


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

soll apfel-bienenstich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

wieso "soll" ??

;-))


----------



## Franky (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> soll apfel-bienenstich sein.



Würd ich essen - auch wenn der verunfallt aussieht. Ändert sicher nix am Geschmack! :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

verunfallt nicht direkt, hab´ nur den deckel etwas anders gestaltet, absichtlich und ja, er mundet super.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht aber auch so jetzt klasse-saftig aus!


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

ist er auch, eigentlich genau richtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

ist was für ne GROßE klappe :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Jose schrieb:


> ist was für ne GROßE klappe :m



also für die meisten von uns, mich eingeschlossen, genau richtig!


----------



## Justsu (26. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich hab' auch mal wieder gebacken...

rausgekommen ist ein "Rauriser Roggenbrot" frei nach Lutz Geißler (https://www.ploetzblog.de/2017/09/09/alm-rezepte-rauriser-roggenbrot/) 

Ohne (Back-)hefe, nur Sauerteig, 100% Roggenvollkorn... so muss ein Brot schmecken!|supergri 

Dazu habe ich noch ca. 10% vom normalen Roggenvollkornmehl durch Schwarzroggenmehl ersetzt - ein Gedicht!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal Brot selbst gebacken. Geschmacklich gefällt es mir sehr gut, die Kruste ist toll geworden, aber eine Frage an die Back-Experten: Wie kriege ich es hin, dass es etwas luftiger wird? Es sind doch sehr wenig Luftbläschen drin.

Mischung war: 250g Mehl, 250g Vollkornmehl, 10g Hefe, 10g Salz, 350ml Wasser


----------



## Franky (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wie lange hast du denn den teig bei welcher Temperatur gehen lassen? Das ist der meist entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

ca. 2 Stunden bei Zimmertemperatur, dann noch einmal durchgeknetet und nochmal 20 Minuten ruhen gelassen. Dann bei 250 Grad für 20min mit einer Schale Wasser in den Backofen, Wasser raus und noch einmal 30 Minuten bei 180 Grad


----------



## Franky (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Das ist m e zu wenig. 8 - 12 h - oder nsogar 24 h-  gare im Kühlschrank wäre da angemessen, oder etwas mehr hefe. Besser aber weniger hefe bei längerer garzeit.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Franky schrieb:


> Das ist m e zu wenig. 8 - 12 h - oder nsogar 24 h-  gare im Kühlschrank wäre da angemessen, oder etwas mehr hefe. Besser aber weniger hefe bei längerer garzeit.



Okay, das probiere ich mal am Wochenende aus und werde berichten. Lass es von Samstag auf Sonntag im Kühlschrank und dann Sonntag morgen für Erntedank wird gebacken.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Justsu (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Meines Erachtens könnten zwei Faktoren zu der geringen Porung geführt haben:

1. Die wie schon erwähnte zu kurze Gare

und

2. Ein zu schwaches Glutengerüst, d.h. der Teig wurde nicht lange und/oder kräftig genug geknetet, damit er die Gase auch bei sich behalten kann. 

Ein reiner Weizenteig kann auch schon mal 15min. geknetet werden - wohl dem der eine Küchenmaschine mit Knetfunktion besitzt

Die angesprochene lange kalte Gare kann man machen, und sie ist, wenn man ohne Vorteig arbeitet, sicherlich dem Geschmack auch positiv zuträglich.

Ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, aber man macht i.d.R. immer zwei Garen (Gehzeiten), einmal for dem "Ausformen" und einmal danach. Das hast Du ja auch schon richtig gemacht.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen die erste Gare, vll. 1 Stunde bei Zimmertemperatur zu machen und nach 20 und 40 min. zu dehnen und zu falten ("dehnen und falten" kann man sich z.b. bei youtube anschauen) das hilft nochmal bei der Ausbildung des Klebergerüstes. Danach dann den Laib Formen und abgedeckt damit in den Kühlschrank bis zum nächsten Morgen.

Würde mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung, ob's was geworden ist sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Oh Mann, ich wollte doch nur ein Brot backen, dass es die Komplexität einer Raktentreibstoffmischung hat, war mir nicht bewusst. :m

Klasse ausführliche Erklärung, da kann ich noch eine ganze Menge lernen. Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür! #6 Ich werde natürlich berichten und es so machen, erst abends ne Stunde gehen lassen, kneten und dann über Nacht im Kühlschrank.

Kochen, angeln - alles kein Problem. Nur im Backen habe ich Null Erfahrung und mich bereit erklärt, für die Erntedankfeier 3 Brote zu backen. So ein Mist mache ich immer...#q

Nochmal vielen Dank und ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was für ein Wissen hier im AB vorhanden ist!


----------



## Justsu (29. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bitte, gern geschehen! #h

Solltest Du Dich über Erntedank hinaus weiterhin mit dem Brotbacken beschäftigen wollen, kann ich Dir das "Brotbackbuch" von Lutz Geißler allerwärmstens empfehlen!

Für Anfänger wie geschaffen, alles super erklärt und man kann damit einfach drauflos backen, aber auch, wenn gewollt, sehr viele sehr nützliche Hintergrundinfos nachschlagen.

Ich habe damit vor etwa drei Jahren das Brotbacken angefangen und mittlerweile habe ich eine Teigknetmaschine, einen Elektrosteinbackofen und zwei große Ausziehschubladen voll mit Mehlen und Utensilien|uhoh:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (29. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich kann Jutsu nur beipflichten,
das hat er schonmal gut erklärt!

Als Ausgangspunkt könntest du dich über verschiedene Garpunkte informieren und wie man sie einschätzen kann (Geht eigentlich nur gut über Erfahrung).
Das is meiner meinung ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Denn solche Angaben wie beispielsweise:

1 h gehen lassen, dann kneten, 2 h gehen lassen und in den Ofen sind ziemlich nutzlos,
wenn der Teig nicht über die exakt gleiche Mikroorganismenanzahl mit der gleichen Stoffwechselaktivität verfügt. Stichwort hier ist auch die Temperatur: es macht einen DEUTLICHEN Unterschied obs 18° in der Küche hat oder 22.

Weizenteige machen es einem besonders leicht, da man recht gut erfühlen kann wie weit der Rohling ist. So kann auch das Aufspringen der Kruste richtig gesteuert werden.

Anfangs erschlägt einen die Informationsflut zum Thema backen wirklich, aber ich kann nur Empfehlen sich da einzuarbeiten.
Das Lutz Geißler Buch ist wirklich mehr als Empfehlenswert! Kauf dir blos nicht irgendein "Hausfrauenbuch", die sind meistens so ähnlich wertvoll wie die Backrezepte auf kochbuch.de|rolleyes
Backen macht tierisch Laune und es ist einfach geil was aus dem Ofen zu hohlen, wo niemand glaubt dass es selbst gemacht ist 



Habe mir jetzt vorgenommen über den Winter ebenfalls wieder mehr zu backen. Das hat die letzten 3 Monate bis auf seltene Kuchen komplett geruht. Krieg jetzt auch einen "neuen" Backofen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht, werde gleich mal im Buchladen schauen, ob die das Buch da haben #h

Wenn meine Familie bald in Brot ertrinkt, seid ihr Schuld :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

1. Zwischenstand: 2 Kilo Brotteig in die Tonne, aus irgendeinem Grund ist der voll mit vielen kleinen, harten Klümochen, die ich mit besten Willen und Muskelschmalz nicht raus geknetet bekomme. :vik:


----------



## Nordan (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> 1. Zwischenstand: 2 Kilo Brotteig in die Tonne, aus irgendeinem Grund ist der voll mit vielen kleinen, harten Klümochen, die ich mit besten Willen und Muskelschmalz nicht raus geknetet bekomme. :vik:



Haste Mottenlarven im Mehl? :g

Bei festeren Teigen, wie eben Brotteig entstehen Mehlklümpchen eigentlich nicht. Kenn ich eher von flüssigen Crepes/Pfannkuchenteig.


----------



## Franky (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Oh Gott... Muddern hat vor einiger Zeit ähnliches berichtet... Da waren Viecher im Mehl. Wurden aber rechtzeitig entdeckt und Vaddern durfte noch mal los. :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Motten waren es zum Glück nicht, ich hab grad nur das Problem, 2 Kilo Hefeteig in einem Müllsack zu haben, der sich freudig vergrößert... ich trau mich noch nicht, den in die Mülltonne zu schmeißen, wer weiß, was da noch passiert.

Der zweite Teig ist perfekt geworden und macht jetzt ein Schläfchen


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Motten waren es zum Glück nicht, ich hab grad nur das Problem, 2 Kilo Hefeteig in einem Müllsack zu haben, der sich freudig vergrößert... ich trau mich noch nicht, den in die Mülltonne zu schmeißen, wer weiß, was da noch passiert.
> 
> Der zweite Teig ist perfekt geworden und macht jetzt ein Schläfchen


Nur Mut
Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile
“Killerhefeteig bedroht das Ruhrgebiet“ :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



hanzz schrieb:


> Nur Mut
> Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile
> “Killerhefeteig bedroht das Ruhrgebiet“ :q



Wenn die Tonne explodiert, hörst du den Knall von Castrop bis nach Essen :vik:


----------



## Nordan (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Schade dass die Temperaturen nicht mehr so sind, sonst hätteste mit der schwarzen Mülltonne einen Outdoor-Backofen.

Berichte mal wies weitergelaufen ist!


Mein erster Backversuche seit Monaten war Semi-Erfolgreich.
Den Brötchenteig hab ich mit dem Brioche-Teig verwechselt.
Ersterer hatte zudem noch Übergare. Hatt sich nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Vielleicht gibt's ja ein Museum, das Interesse daran hat...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Der zweite Versuch war erfolgsversprechender, hatte einen schönen, geschmeidigen und dehnbaren Teig, heute morgen dann testweise angeschnitten und er war wohl nicht lange genug in der Röhre, obwohl es beim klopfen hohl klang.  Der örtliche Bäcker muss ja auch unterstützt werden :vik:

Ärgerlich, aber ich nehme das sportlich, aus solchen Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Nordan (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Der zweite Versuch war erfolgsversprechender, hatte einen schönen, geschmeidigen und dehnbaren Teig, heute morgen dann testweise angeschnitten und er war wohl nicht lange genug in der Röhre, obwohl es beim klopfen hohl klang.  Der örtliche Bäcker muss ja auch unterstützt werden :vik:
> 
> Ärgerlich, aber ich nehme das sportlich, aus solchen Fehlern lernt man.



Ein Bratenthermometer oder ähnliches is auch recht nützlich.
Und wen man einmal die Dauer für das brot raushat braucht mans nicht wieder.

Und im Zweifelsfall: Einfach ein wenig länger backen. Was soll denn passieren, ausser dass die Kruste noch krustiger wird?


----------



## Nordan (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sehr gute Arbeit!!!:m

Was denkst du denn was fehlt? Bei dem Apfel/Teig-Verhältnis ham ja die Äpfel mehr Einfluss auf das Ergebnis als der Teig. Vielleicht ein paar Saure drunter mischen, (stärker)Salzen, ein paar Aromen (SPUREN von Anis, Zimt, Pfeffer sind immer gut und geben Pepp) oder einfach...MEHR ZUCKERGUSS =D

Aber wenigstens mal ordentlich Zuckerguss drauf. Ich hasse alibi Kuchen.
Pisssüß muss der sein und vor babb triefen:vik:


Bin auch fleissig am Rezepte austesten und verbessern. Momentan eine bretonische Variante mit Salzkaramell....aber iwie fehlts da auch noch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

backen ist zu viel gesagt, aber ein klassiker hilft gegen das miese wetter.


----------



## Nordan (1. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Sieht auf jedenfall hübsch aus!!

Letztens auch mal wieder n kleines Stäpelchen Crepes gemacht.
Und die Präsidentenbaguettes.
Aber warn kein Foto wert.

Momentan ein Brötchenrezept am suchen mit Vorteig, Übernacht Gare und vorgeformten Brötchen. Am besten zusätzlich Weizen-Sauerteig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven


der Boden

150g Butterkekse -------Das Original mit 52 Zähnen
 30g Zucker
  büschen Zimt
 70g Butter

Die Kekse zerkrümeln.
Zucker und Zimt dazu , die butter weich machen und rein damit.

Die Masse nun in einem mit Bckpapier ausgelegtem DO gleichmäßig verteilen und andrücken.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Genial. Fehlt mir nur noch n DO


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven
> 
> 
> der Boden
> ...



Und was machst du mit Holsten Pilsener.Wo kommt das rein?#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil 2

die Kuchenmasse

150g Doppelrahmfrischkäse
350g Magerquark
175g Zucker
6 Eier 
400g aure Sahne
halbe Zitrone
1x Puddingpulver Vanille


Frischkäse, Puddingpulver, Quark und Zucker verrühren, Eigelb und Sahne unterrühren. Abrieb der Zitronenschale und Saft der Zitrone unter die Quarkmasse rühren. Eiweiß mit etwas Salz steifschlagen und unterheben.( über einen kopf auf Festigkeit überprüfen) ABBA nimm nicht den eigenen;-)))


 Jetzt die gesamte Masse im Dutch Oven auf dem Keksboden verteilen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und was machst du mit Holsten Pilsener.Wo kommt das rein?#6


In den Bäcker-Meister;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil 2½

jetzt 20 Grillbriketts anglühen - davon kommen dann 5 unter, und 15 auf den Dutch Oven. Die Backzeit beträgt ca. 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden, bis der Kuchen eine goldene bis goldbraune Farbe hat. Unbedingt zwischendurch den Deckel heben und den Backvorgang kontrollieren.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil 2
> 
> die Kuchenmasse
> 
> ...



Auf dem 2. Bild.Pauli kriegt den Rest?:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Auf dem 2. Bild.Pauli kriegt den Rest?:m


nö  da war die Schüssel noch voll mit die steife eiweiß;-))

das war der test.

pauli hat von dem teig löffel ableckt----die zunge geht immer noch um sein bart :m würde er keine ohren haben --geht die zunge im kreis.


Jetzt nach 45min.

Deckel heb an:m


----------



## sprogoe (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und was machst du mit Holsten Pilsener.Wo kommt das rein?#6




Ist doch klar Hartmut,
Holsten knallt am dollsten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil-- 1 Stunde 30ig

er wird schon büschen braun:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil L-L-L

LUFTIG-LOCKER- LECKER

ABBA Guckt doch selber:m


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

nobbi sieht ABBA Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven letzter Teil:m aufen rücken gelegt 

der boden von unten


----------



## Nordan (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ist doch klar Hartmut,
> Holsten knallt am dollsten.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ein Bier wie seine Region. Bitter und Charakterlos:q:q



Schöner Kuchen! selber auf die Idee gekommen den im DO zu machen? Hätt ich mich nicht getraut.

Hab n Brot im Ofen. Sieht merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Boah - so ein Stück Kuchen jetzt als Nachtisch.............


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ein Bier wie seine Region. Bitter und Charakterlos:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Nordan,

nein leider bin ich nicht selber auf die Idee gekommen!!!

büschen hilfe mit tante googel ........ABBA war mal was anderes was man nicht so oft macht, sieht und spaß bei der sache.

und für euch auch mit die bilders;-))

lg nobbi#h


----------



## Nordan (5. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Backkrams fertig. Lief nich sooo Pralle, deshalb lieber Bilder von letzter Woche;D

Da ich ewig nichts gebacken hab, gabs Standardkrams: Präsidentenbaguette. Funktioniert immernoch. Porung lässt wie schon immer zu wünschen übrig (kann einfach nicht richtig Formen und Spannung auf die Rohlingoberfläche bringen)




Die Weckchen sehn alle klasse aus, sind extrem feinporig, fast Mürbeteigig. War irgendein über-nacht-Stückgare-Rezept vom Plötzblog. Nicht so ultra gut, aber zumindest einfach zu machen. Bin da noch auf der sche nach dem Idealen Rezept.
Die hier warn nicht tief genug eingeschnitten, sonst wär der Ausbund noch geiler geworden.



Äusserlich eins der hässlichsten Brote, aber innen: Geilster Anschnitt den ich jemals hatte. Sieht echt hammer aus, is aber Streichfettmäßig schwierig zu meistern:g
Und: purer Weizensauer ohne Hefe.



Das hier ist eine Zucchini-Basilikumtarte.
Der Teig war einfach nur Wasser, Mehl (TA 170) und Salz (1.5%), ungeknetet, einfach nur paar mal über den Tag verteilt gedehnt und gefaltet, wie ich grad in der Küche war.
Basilikummasse besteht aus Sahne/Cremefraiche/Eier/Basilikum. Da werden dann einfach die Zucchinischeiben reingestellt. Hübsche und leckere Sache.
Das Rezept war in irgendeiner Zeitschrift vor 2 Monaten...


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil L-L-L
> 
> LUFTIG-LOCKER- LECKER
> 
> ABBA Guckt doch selber:m


Mensch Nobbi,
ganz großes DO-Kino #6
Muß ich irgendwann auch mal testen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke

#*375*

und
			#*378*


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Linzer Plätzchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Bisschen im Stress, eigentlich keine Zeit gehabt, Sauerteig war aber fertig, also nebenher Brot gebacken ..
Schon geteilt um im Froster - die näxten 2 - 3  Wochen wieder versorgt


----------



## Justsu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Hier mal die gesammelten Werke der letzten Backtage:

Emmervollkornbrötchen
Tigernussbrot
Sonnenblumenbrot 
Roggenmalzkruste

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

heute mal figurbewusst....apfelkuchen...


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

schönes frühstück heute morgen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Apfelkuchen nur aus "guten" Zutaten.
Mal gucken, ob er was wird.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

sieht einigermaßen gut aus. Aber ob Apfelkuchen mit Pudding schmeckt!?
Auch wenn der Pudding Bio ist.
Mal sehen, ob er sich vernünftig anschneiden lässt!?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

na klar schmeckt das.
sieht doch super aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> sieht einigermaßen gut aus. Aber ob Apfelkuchen mit Pudding schmeckt!?
> Auch wenn der Pudding Bio ist.
> Mal sehen, ob er sich vernünftig anschneiden lässt!?



#6#6#6
 das wird schon!!!

mein lieblings-Rezept für Apfelkuchen

200g butter
175g zucker
1prise salz
saft von 1 Zitrone
6eier
300g Schlagsahne
375g mehl
2tl Backpulver
1,5kg äpfel
200g marzipan-Rohmasse
100g mandelblättchen
1 Päckchen Puddingpulver  mandel-Geschmack
100g Puderzucker 4el Amaretto od. Zitronensaft.


|wavey:


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

ich musste unter Verlusten lernen, dass man Kuchen erst richtig auskühlen lassen muss um ihn heil aus der Form zu kriegen und ihn beim Anschneiden nicht zu zerbröseln.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich musste unter Verlusten lernen, dass man Kuchen erst richtig auskühlen lassen muss um ihn heil aus der Form zu kriegen und ihn beim Anschneiden nicht zu zerbröseln.



:q Aller Anfang ist schwer.Wert aber noch.#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

aufscheiden hat gut geklappt und man kann ihn gut essen.

Für Interessierte ist hier das Rezept.
Ich habe weniger Sahne genommen und mit Milch aufgefüllt.

https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1550951262349113/Apfelkuchen-mit-Sahne-Pudding-Guss.html


----------



## Kanaleristo (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Weizenmischbrot - selbst gebacken so lecker, dass ich es am Liebsten nur mit Butter und je einer Prise Salz und Kümmel esse


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wow. Sieht sehr geil aus. Butter würd mir dabei auch reichen.


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kanaleristo,
bitte um das Rezept, dein Brot sieht sehr gut aus.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Kanaleristo (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wow. Sieht sehr geil aus. Butter würd mir dabei auch reichen.



Danke, den Tipp mit dem "Brotbackbuch Nr. 1" habe ich ja hier im Thread mal bekommen und der war echt goldwert. #6

Das Rezept ist das "Weizenmischbrot II" (für die, die das Buch haben), ich schreibe es aber grad in mein privates Koch- und Backbuch ab und poste es gerne dann hier auch


----------



## Kanaleristo (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Ich hoffe, das klappt mit dem Link:

https://de.scribd.com/document/372948148/Weizenmischbrot2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Danke Daniel, das Brot sieht sehr lecker aus und wird demnächst mal zum Grillen selbst gebacken.


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Kanaleristo *Danke für das Rezept,*


----------



## Justsu (5. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Danke, den Tipp mit dem "Brotbackbuch Nr. 1" habe ich ja hier im Thread mal bekommen und der war echt goldwert. #6



Das freut mich!|supergri

Sieht sehr gut aus, dein Brot! Und auch sehr schön fotografiert!!!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Apfel-Marzipan-Kuchen....................Frisch vom Blech am allerbesten.


----------



## Jose (25. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

noch n versuch:
die kleinen süßen verführer werden oft 'verramschst' als plunderteilchen.

nun such ich n rezept für "rosinenschnecken wie vom bäcker" - und da gehts wild durcheinander, mal plunder.., mal nur hefe...


hat da schon jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Vanner (26. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Rosinenschnecken mache ich aus Hefeteig, kenne das auch nicht anders, gibt aber vielleicht auch regionale Unterschiede.
Plunder ist wieder was ganz anderes, die macht man aus Blätterteig.


----------



## Maxthecat (26. März 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Jo ;Marzipan -Apfelkuchen und auch das Brot sehen sehr , sehr lecker aus ! #6 Muss ich mal auch machen ! Danke schön für's zeigen und Rezept !!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*

Wenn dieser Brombeergeleekuchen nicht zu süß und auch die Quarkcreme etwas zu flockig geworden wär, hätte ich ihn anderweitig angeboten.

Und die Verwandschaft ist im Urlaub.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2018)

Kennt einer die noch


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kennt einer die noch
> Anhang anzeigen 317377


Ja sichi.
Die springen einem ins Gesicht, wenn man die Packung öffnet 
Kann man aber essen.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*
> 
> Apfel-Marzipan-Kuchen....................Frisch vom Blech am allerbesten.


Bringst du den Amaretto am Samstag mit?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *AW: Alles rund ums Backen...*
> 
> Käsekuchen aus dem 12er Dutch Oven Teil L-L-L
> 
> ...


NÖ
nur den zum fertig backen


----------

